# Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazín August

*Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..​*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Wir recherchieren viel rund um die Vorgänge zur Fusion, wie man ja an der Zahl der zum Thema Fusion veröffentlichten Artikel und Diskussionen hier im Forum und im Magazin sehen kann (s.o.). 

Und stossen dabei immer wieder auf Interessantes. 
Wie auch im ersten Teil der Berichte von Dr. Thomas Guenther:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Wie auch im neuesten Blog von ihm:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/bewegung-und-erregung/

*Er stammt von Dr. Thomas Guenther, 
Ex-Präsident des Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg.
Ex-Vizepräsident im VDSF-Bund*

Sein Werdegang im VDSF:
- 1994-2000 Justiziar beim VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg
- 2000-2006 Präsident des VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg
- 2002-2006 Sprecher der AFGON (dt.-poln.Fischartenschutz-AG Oder-Einzugsgebiet)
- 2002-2005 Vizepräsident VDSF

Weiterhin VDSF-Einzelmitglied und Fliegenfischer.

Für die Erlaubnis zum einstellen des Textes bedanken wir uns ausdrücklich.





*Bewegung und Erregung​*
Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther


Stillstand bei Verhandlungen bedeutet nicht Stillstand im Hintergrund. Insgesamt drei Landesverbände, zwei des VDSF (Bayern und Thüringen) und einer des DAV (Brandenburg) haben in einer gemeinsamen (!) Erklärung unter dem Titel „Initiative Pro DAFV“ die Fortsetzung der Fusionsgespräche gefordert. Thüringen und Bayern
setzen damit konsequent und öffentlichkeitswirksam die Beschlüsse ihrer Jahreshauptversammlungen um. 

Wichtiger ist vielleicht noch, dass in beiden deutschen Angelverbänden die jeweils größten Landesverbände  öffentlichkeitswirksam und gegen die bisherige Linie ihrer Bundesverbände stellen. Sie akzeptieren nicht tatenlos das von den Bundesverbänden verschuldete Scheitern der
Fusionsgespräche.

Die beiden Bundesverbände beeilen sich – unabhängig voneinander – die bayerisch-brandenburgisch-thüringische Erklärung zu begrüßen. Doch DAV und VDSF ihre Stellungnahmen klingen seltsam stimmschwach. 
Denn sie wissen: 
Mit der gemeinsamen und verbandsübergreifenden Länder-Erklärung „Initiative Pro DAFV“ wird das klägliche Verhandlungsergebnis der Bundesverbände in aller Öffentlichkeit kritisiert, zugleich werden die Vorstände von DAV und VDSF von den jeweils größten Regionalorganisationen düpiert. 
Nicht mehr Mohnert und Markstein, sondern Braun, Weichenhahn und Roese stehen an der Spitze der Bewegung – und hinter ihnen ein nicht zu übersehender Großteil der organisierten Angler in Deutschland, die die jetzige Initiative
mit ihren Beschlüssen tragen.

Bayern und Thüringen haben für den Fall des Scheiterns der Fusionsverhandlungen der Dachverbände klare Austrittsbeschlüsse gefasst. Dass sich die dortigen Vorstände nicht mit einer Zaungastrolle begnügen können, sondern aktiv dafür kämpfen müssen, diese verbandspolitische Katastrophe zu verhindern, hat man in Erfurt und München erkannt. 
Über die Motivation des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg ist wenig bekannt. Er steht als „Abweichler“ deutlich unter öffentlicher Kritik – natürlich insbesondere unter den Fusionsgegnern im DAV. Es wäre gut, wenn sich die organisierten Angler in Brandenburg hierzu alsbald öffentlich erklären würden.

Die Initiative ist sehr und nicht nur wegen ihres Mutes zu begrüßen. Denn es gibt keine wirkliche Alternative zur Fusion der beiden Verbände. Viele, die das Fusionsvorhaben kritisieren, weil sie fürchten, dass der jeweils andere Verband zu viel von seinen Eigenheiten einbringen könnte und „fischereiideologische“ Lehrmeinungen des anderen Oberhand gewinnen könnten, übersehen, dass das Eintreten für die Belange von Anglern auf Bundesebene wirksam nur von einem Verband geleistet werden kann. 
Deswegen ist es auch ein Irrweg, über die vermeintlich „großen“ Streitthemen ein endgültiges Pro oder Contra per Fusionsverfahren erzeugen zu wollen. Von Anfang an krankten die Verhandlungen daran, dass man darüber stritt, ob ein Setzkescherverbot oder ein Catch & Release-Verbot in die neue Satzung aufgenommen werden müsse – ganz so, als könnten derartige Forderungen nicht nach der Fusion per Mehrheitsentscheidung aufgestellt werden. 

Für einen Zusammenschluss der Verbände sind diese fachlich-inhaltlichen Fragen nicht erforderlich; im Gegenteil: 
sie erschweren den Prozess. 
Aber ohne die Fusion werden sich die Verbände in ihrer widersprüchlichen Lobbyarbeit weiterhin neutralisieren – und so nichts dazu beitragen, dass diese jeden Angelfischer betreffenden Fragen zufriedenstellend und rechtssicher gelöst werden. 
Es ist ein Verband zu formen, nicht alte Ideologien in neue Steine zu meißeln. Um es nochmals klar zu sagen:
Wenn wir eine starke Organisation sein werden, dann werden wir alle Streitfragen lösen. Wenn wir vorher alle Streitfragen zu lösen versuchen, werden wir nie eine starke Interessenvertretung sein.

Deswegen darf jetzt nicht missverstanden werden, wenn die jetzige Initiative „Pro DAFV“ im Anhang einen Satzungsentwurf mitübersendet. Damit soll der Verhandlungsfluss wieder in Gang gesetzt werden, um aus dem Klein-Klein der Schuldzuweisungen der letzten Monate heraus zu kommen. Missversteht man jedoch die Übersendung des Satzungsentwurfes als Aufforderung zu einem „Weitermachen – wie bisher“, so würde man das Engagement der Länder in das Gegenteil wenden. 
Das wäre der Versuch, die Offroad-Fahrt in einem Kleinwagen mit Totalschaden fortzusetzen.
Nein, weiteres Verhandeln im Hinterzimmer wird vielleicht (wenn überhaupt) zu einem Schmalspurverband führen, aber nicht zu einem Verband, mit dem sich die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland identifizieren kann.

Vergessen wir nicht, dass die Störung des Verhandlungsprozesses tiefergehende Ursachen hat: 
Das Agieren der beiden Bundesverbände ist geprägt von kaum zu übersehender Unsicherheit. 
Das VDSF-Präsidium, das sich noch im April mit absolutistischer Herrschaftsmacht über die Frage des „Ob“ einer Fusion ausstatten ließ, freut sich kleinlaut, dass der Stein wieder ins Rollen gebracht wird – freut es sich wirklich? 
Und auch der DAV erklärt sein Wohlwollen, obwohl er selbst außer Erklärungen des Bedauerns wenig nach vorne gearbeitet hat. Nicht einmal jetzt sind die Bundesvorstände in der Lage,
wenigstens zu erklären, dass man einen neuen Fahrplan braucht und entwickeln will.

Von einer gemeinsamen Erklärung von DAV und VDSF nicht einmal der Hauch einer Idee.

Diese Unsicherheit der Bundesverbände rührt nicht allein aus Überforderung. Sie hat ihre tieferen Ursachen darin, dass man sich in Offenbach und Berlin mehr und mehr bewusst wird, wie wenig man in diesem Prozess die Anglerschaft mitgenommen hat. Von jenen, die noch im letzten Jahr so lauthals wie öffentlich verkündeten, dass die Fusion ein Selbstläufer sei, weiß keiner, ob sich der überwiegende Teil der organisierten Angler dieses Landes in dem neuen Gebilde wiederfinden könnte oder einfach nur austreten würde. 
Die Fusion zweier in vielen Punkten seit Jahrzehnten kontrovers agierender Verbände setzt wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an geteilter Wertorientierung voraus, die es derzeit in der Anglerschaft jedenfalls noch nicht gibt – ohne die aber eine Fusion nicht gelingen kann.

Es bedarf einer artikulierten (!) mehrheitlichen Überzeugung der Basis, dass das Ziel einer guten Interessenvertretung durch einen einheitlichen Verband höher zu bewerten ist als die jede fachliche Frage zur Ausübung der Fischerei. 
Daran aber fehlt es vor wie nach. 
Auch wenn dieser innere „Reifungsprozess“ noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird – er ist für eine stabile Fusion notwendig, wenn man nicht alsbaldige Abspaltungsbewegungen erheblichen Umfanges oder gar das endgültige Scheitern riskieren will. 

Natürlich ist das aufwendig und unbequem. Aber wir alle wollen doch Mitglieder in einem Verband sein, der unsere Interessen als naturschützende Angler und angelnde Naturschützer vertritt, wenn auch nicht immer unsere eigene Meinung, aber sehr wohl und sehr stark die Meinung der Mehrheit von uns. 

Mitglied in einem Angelverband zu sein ist ein Stück innerer Heimat – und ihr versucht, die Landkarte ohne uns neu zu malen. 
Das wird nichts werden! 
Es muss endlich von allen Repräsentanten begriffen werden, dass ein glaubwürdiges Agieren im politischen Raum zwingend eine überzeugende Willensbildung nach innen voraussetzt.

Denn Lobbyarbeit ist keine Propaganda für Meinungen von Präsidenten, sondern sie ist das offensive Eintreten für die durch demokratische Beschlüsse ausgedrückte Wollen der Mehrheit der Anglerschaft.

Die nächsten Schritte sind, nachdem der Rauch aus dem versengten Terrain verzogen sein wird, die Fusion jeweils nach innen vorzubereiten. Schafft Mehrheitsbeschlüsse darüber, was das Ziel der Übung ist und welche Eckpositionen unbedingt vor der Fusion festgelegt werden müssen. 
Je mehr davon, desto schwieriger wird alles Folgende. Je weniger, desto größer die Erfolgschancen. Streitet! Aber seid
verantwortungsvoll und geht mit Augenmaß vor! Überzeugt endlich die Basis, dass eine wirkungsmächtige Interessenvertretung für alle Angler besser ist als jedes
Beharren auf längst durchdiskutierten Forderungen in Einzelfragen. 
Die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland entscheidet nicht der Setzkescher, sondern die Akzeptanz, die sich die Angelfischerei in der Gesellschaft insgesamt erarbeitet.

_Post scriptum:_ 
Ich habe in diesem Blog nicht mit Kritik gespart.
Vielleicht hat manch einer, der dieses gelesen hat, gedacht: 
‘Kritisieren ist einfach – warum macht er keine Vorschläge, wie es weitergeht’. 
Ich habe bewusst darauf verzichtet, einen besseren „Fahrplan“ für die Fusion, den ich entwickelt habe, hier vorzustellen. 
Es ist Aufgabe der Berichterstatter, auf Fehler hinzuweisen und Aufgabe der gewählten Funktionäre, die Zukunft zu gestalten.
Aber ich erlaube mir einen – zugegeben etwas kostspieligen – Hinweis: 
Das Fusionsgeschäft ist objektiv kein leichtes. Warum nicht ein externes Beratungsunternehmen damit beauftragen? Das machen andere auch so. Die Herstellung einer starken Interessenvertretung der Angler in Deutschland ist eine große gesellschaftspolitische Verantwortung! Damit stoßen wir an die
Grenze des ehrenamtlich Machbaren. 
Warum gönnen wir uns nicht diesen Erfolgsfaktor? 
Ist unser Selbstwertgefühl so klein? 
Oder unterschätzen wir, was die Verschmelzung zweier Verbandsorganisationen wirklich bedeutet?

Dr. Thomas Günther


----------



## gründler (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Moin

Schön formuliert sowie klare Worte.


Nur ein kleiner Hinweis.
Nicht der Setzkescher nicht C&R nicht Wettkämpfe entscheiden über die Fusion,nur die Basis der Fusion sollte aufpassen in wie fern man sich Geister ruft oder rufen will.

Wenn wir in einem Europa leben wollen mit einheitlichen angepaßten Vorschriften,dann sollte man sich auch nicht vom restlichen Europa mehr und mehr trennen was Angeln und dessen belangen angeht.

Man sollte überlegen ob es eine sinnvolle Strategie ist das gleiche zutun wie damals anfang der 90er.

Damals: VDSF= Es wird sich nix ändern für euch Angler,alles bleibt beim alten und wir kämpfen für euch,keine 5 Jahre und wir hatten Verbote "Empfehlungen" die keiner wollte und keiner brauchte.

Hintergeht man die Anglerschaft jetzt wieder wie damals schon einmal,muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Geister die sie riefen nicht nur Spuken sondern das komplette Vertrauen Glaubwürdigkeit...etc.vollkommen zerstört und vernichtet wird.

Und solange weiterhin neue Verbote Einschränkungen...die z.t.gegen das TSG verstoßen weiterhin ausgebrütet werden und auch umgesetzt,solange wird es niemals zu einer Kraft kommen die in Europa gehört wird.

Nicht umsonst klatscht man sich im Ausland die Hand vor'n Kopp wenn man über Deutsche Angelei und ihre Auswüchse spricht.

Und darüber und warum es überhaupt so gekommen ist sollten sich einige """"Vertreter"""" der Anglerschaft mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen. 


lg


----------



## Mühlkoppe (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Moin zusammen,

ich verfolge jetzt seit vielen Monaten das Gezappel um die Fusionsphantasien der beiden Verbände und grade die Stellungnahme des Hr. Günther reizt mich zu einem kurzen Statement.



> Für einen Zusammenschluss der Verbände sind diese fachlich-inhaltlichen Fragen nicht erforderlich; im Gegenteil:
> sie erschweren den Prozess.


Das grade der Streit um "fachlich-inhaltlichen Fragen" den Fusionsprozess bremst ist wohl Fakt. Inwieweit das übersteigerte Geltungsbedürftnis und die "absolutistische Herrschaftsmacht" eines Hr. Mohnert eine Rolle spielt, kann nur vermutet werden. Jetzt die Streitpunkte unter den Teppich zu kehren um sie dann nach einer "erfolgreichen" Fusion zu lösen, halte ich für eine ganz schlechte Idee. Schließlich sind es grade die Differenzen in grundsätzlichen Positionen, die die Fusionsverhandlungen in die Sackgasse geführt haben. Wie kann man nur glauben, dass die grundsätzlichen Differenzen unter einem gemeinsamen Namen leichter oder überhaupt zufriedenstellend gelöst werden können. 



> Diese Unsicherheit der Bundesverbände rührt nicht allein aus Überforderung. Sie hat ihre tieferen Ursachen darin, dass man sich in Offenbach und Berlin mehr und mehr bewusst wird, wie wenig man in diesem Prozess die Anglerschaft mitgenommen hat.


Aus meiner Sicht wird genau umgekehrt ein Schuh draus: Die Verbandsmullahs haben sich von der (Angel-)Wirklichkeit so weit entfernt, dass sie von der Anglerschaft nicht mehr erreicht werden. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass die Prioritäten im Elfenbeinturm andere sind, als die am Wasser.



> Aber ohne die Fusion werden sich die Verbände in ihrer widersprüchlichen Lobbyarbeit weiterhin neutralisieren


Das würden die Vertreter der unterschiedlichen Glaubensrichtungen dann nach der Fusion in einem einheitlichen Verband weiter betreiben. Wenn aber erstmal die Fusion erfolgt ist, dann würden unüberbrückbare Differenzen - und die gibt es noch - zu einem Bruch führen mit all den häßlichen Konsequenzen wie Zersplitterung, Austritt und Dauerfehde. Ein weiterer Anlauf für eine geeinte Interessenvertretung kann ich mir dann nicht mehr vorstellen. Das wird im übrigen auch von Hr. Günther so gesehen:
"Auch wenn dieser innere „Reifungsprozess“ noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird – er ist für eine stabile Fusion notwendig, wenn man nicht alsbaldige Abspaltungsbewegungen erheblichen Umfanges oder gar das endgültige Scheitern riskieren will."

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## bacalo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@=gründler;

Schön formuliert sowie klare Worte.


.....Hintergeht man die Anglerschaft jetzt wieder wie damals schon einmal,muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Geister die sie riefen nicht nur Spuken sondern das komplette Vertrauen Glaubwürdigkeit...etc.vollkommen zerstört und vernichtet wird.


Unterstreich ich !


Zitat:
Es kommt nicht so sehr darauf an, dass die Demokratie nach ihrer ursprünglichen Idee funktioniert, sondern, dass sie von der (angelnden) Bevölkerung als funktionierend empfunden wird.


Rudolf Augstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Die Verbandsmullahs haben sich von der (Angel-)Wirklichkeit so weit entfernt, dass sie von der Anglerschaft nicht mehr erreicht werden. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass die Prioritäten im Elfenbeinturm andere sind, als die am Wasser.


Das würde ich nicht bei allen Funktionären, sicher aber bei den meisten so (leider) auch unterschreiben...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

*"Wenn das Leben keine Vision hat, nach der man sich  sehnt, dann gibt es auch kein Motiv, sich anzustrengen." *_(Erich Fromm)_*



„Alle Dinge beginnen mit einer Vision, alle Dinge haben ihren Ursprung in der  Vision, doch alle Dinge müssen dann auch noch ins Werk gesetzt werden. Alles,  was ist oder entsteht oder erzeugt oder geschaffen wird, alles ist das Ergebnis  eines Tuns oder Ausführens. Selbst die Vision ist nicht ohne Voraussetzung, wir  müssen sie suchen, wir müssen Visionen und Träume suchen und unsere Träume dann  leben.“* _(Indianische Weisheit)_



_*„Wenn Du ein Schiff bauen willst, so trommle nicht Männer zusammen, die Holz  beschaffen, Werkzeuge vorbereiten, Holz bearbeiten und zusammenfügen, sondern  lehre sie die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten, unendlichen Meer.“*_ (Saint- Exupery)


Nur drei von unendlich vielen Beispielen für den Wert und die Notwendigkeit einer Vision. 

Kein erfolgreiches Unternehmen ist ohne Vision. Kein wichtiges Projekt beginnt ohne eine Vision. 

Eine Vision ist das angestrebte, optimale Ziel eines jeden größeren Vorhabens. 

Eine Vision ist kein absolut zu erreichender Zustand, sondern die oberste Meßlatte, an dem sich jegliches Handeln und Wirken orientiert. 

Eine Vision beschreibt nicht die Details, nicht den Weg, nicht die Mittel, sondern das Ziel. Wissend, dass dieses Ziel mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nie in voller Perfektion erreicht werden kann, ist sie ständiger Ansporn es trotzdem zu versuchen. 

Eine Vision reduziert die Debatten um Details, Wege und Maßnahmen auf diejenigen, die dem gemeinsamen Ziel förderlich sind und eleminiert all diejenigen Vorstöße, die diesem Ziel zuwider laufen. 

Eine Vision dient als Leitlinie für diejenigen, die mit der praktischen Umsetzung eines Vorhabens betraut sind, und sie dient den Beobachtern und nicht unmittelbar Mitwirkenden als Grad der Identifikation mit den Führungskräften und dem Unternehmen. 

*Sie, werte Herren Mohnert, Markstein, Braun, Weichenhahn und Roese etc. muten den Anglern zu in ein Taxi zu steigen dessen Fahrer blind und das Fahrziel unbekannt ist. *

Dabei kann nur ein Konstrukt aus sich gegenseitig lähmenden Kompromissen, Ränkespielen und gegenseitigem Mißtrauen entstehen.

Und der Sieger dieses Funktionärsscharmützel ist - man möge mir den abgewandelten Spruch nachsehen - nur der letzte Verlierer.





P.S. Nein Thomas, wir müssen hier nicht unsere angelpolitischen Grundsätze und auch nicht unsere bekannten 5 Punkte anführen.|rolleyes
 Es obliegt den Handelnden selbst, eine Vision zu erarbeiten. Und dann muss man sehen, wer sich damit identifizieren kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Es obliegt den Handelnden selbst, eine Vision zu erarbeiten. Und dann muss man sehen, wer sich damit identifizieren kann.


Du glaubst auch noch an den Osterhasen???


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Nein, im Prinzip nicht.

Doch man kann eine Vision nicht vorkauen. Dann ist es keine Vision mehr, sondern nur ein Pamphlet zum Bauernfangen. 

Wenn die Herren nix eigenes auf die Reihe bekommen, oder glauben sowas brauche man nicht, dann ist das eben so. 

Und dann werden sie scheitern. Nicht an uns, sondern an ihrer eigenen Zerrissenheit.


----------



## angler1996 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Zitat Dr. Günther:

"Es bedarf einer artikulierten (!) mehrheitlichen Überzeugung der Basis, dass das Ziel einer guten Interessenvertretung durch einen einheitlichen Verband höher zu bewerten ist als die jede fachliche Frage zur Ausübung der Fischerei."

Tut mir leid hier gehe ich nicht mit.
Solange ein Verbandspräsident diese Meinung vertritt:
http://www.sav-posenkieker.de/component/content/article/261-catcharelease.html
( ich hatt eigentlich auf eine Aüßerung von ihm gehofft, weil Fragen dazu gab es ja)
wünsche ich mir schon neben Zielvorgaben ( oder Visionen)
auch die Klärung von substantiellen Fragen vor einer Fusion.
(Ich guck mir doch die Braut im nüchternen Zustand auch vorher an, sorry)

Schönen Abend A.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .......
> _Post scriptum:_
> Ich habe in diesem Blog nicht mit Kritik gespart.
> Vielleicht hat manch einer, der dieses gelesen hat, gedacht:
> ...



Wenn es diesen "besseren Fahrplan", entwickelt von Ihnen Herr Guenther gibt, 
würde dieser sicher nicht nur mich interessieren. #h

Der jetzige Ansatz der Bayern-Thüringer-Brandenburger-*Allianz* karikiert eigentlich nur Mohnerts und Marksteins scheitern ohne jedoch in der Sache voranzubringen.
Das zumindest ist meine Meinung, nachdem ich den (vermeintlich) damit verbundenen Satzungsentwurf gelesen habe...

Grüße 
René


----------



## Pinn (8. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Aus dem Schlußwort im Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther:


> Das Fusionsgeschäft ist objektiv kein leichtes. Warum nicht ein externes Beratungsunternehmen damit beauftragen? Das machen andere auch so. Die Herstellung einer starken Interessenvertretung der Angler in Deutschland ist eine große gesellschaftspolitische Verantwortung! Damit stoßen wir an die
> Grenze des ehrenamtlich Machbaren.
> Warum gönnen wir uns nicht diesen Erfolgsfaktor?
> Ist unser Selbstwertgefühl so klein?
> ...


Die Einschaltung eines externen Beratungsunternehmens kann ein Erfogsfaktor sein?

Sowas nenne ich in der derzeitigen Situation blauäugig. Externe Beratungsunternehmen arbeiten normalerweise präzise formulierte Aufträge für einen bestimmten Auftraggeber ab, nämlich für denjenigen, der sie bezahlt. Ehrenamtliche Angelfunktionäre und erst recht die Angler haben sicher nicht die Möglichkeit, diese finanziellen Mittel bereitzustellen. Sowas bleibt sicher den hauptamtlichen Spitzenfunktionären vorbehalten, die mit Sicherheit über die erforderlichen Mittel verfügen können. Aber wollen die das?

Diese Sache mit Beratungsunternehmen könnte meiner Meinung nach dann Sinn machen, wenn es in beiden Organisationen durchgängige demokratische Strukturen von der Basis bis zur Spitze gäbe.  Basis sind für mich dabei nicht die Vereine oder Landesverbände, sondern die Mitglieder der angeschlossenen Angelvereine, also die organisierten Angler. Wie man die dazu bringen kann, ihre Interessen zu artikulieren und ihre Vertreter zielgerichteter zu motivieren, Anglerinteressen zu vertreten, wäre sicher eine interessante Frage an Beratungsunternehmen. Aber wer soll das bezahlen?

Bei dem Vorschlag von Dr. Günther habe ich leichte Bauchschmerzen, weil ich mir denken kann, wer ggf. eine solche Studie in Auftrag geben würde.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Ehrenamtliche Angelfunktionäre und erst recht die Angler haben sicher nicht die Möglichkeit, diese finanziellen Mittel bereitzustellen.


Ich glaube Du weisst nicht, was die Verbände (Bund wie Land) alles von Anglern bekommen an Kohle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

PS:
Wenn der VDSF-Bund um die 100.000 Euro (die Zahl wird immer wieder genannt) für das Händeschütteln mit Politprominenz auf der Grünen Woche in Berlin ausgeben kann, sollte da ein externer Berater immer drin sein. 

Da es da ja dann auch mit der Fusion um die ureigenen Interessen der Angler und nicht nur um Selbstdarstellung von Funktionären geht....

Aber auch eine externe Beratung bringt rein gor nix, wenn die Damen und Herren Funktionäre nicht mal selber wissen wo sie angelpolitisch eigentlich hinwollen.

Daher müssen die das zuerst mal für sich jeweils verbandsintern selber definieren, dann eine gemeinsame Linie finden und das dann bei ihren Mitgliedsvereinen und Anglern diskutieren und durchbringen.

Ob das bei den ganzen undemokratischen Verhaltensweisen, die ja auch bei der Initiative hier wieder klar sichtbar wurden, dann tatsächlich so geschieht oder in "bewährter" Weise wieder alles möglichst noch ohne Diskussion von oben nach unten durchgedrückt werden soll, da kann sich ja jeder selber überlegen, was da wahrscheinlicher ist.

Solange wir Angler aber nicht wissen, wo ein gemeinsamer Verband angelpolitisch hinwill, sind zwei Verbände mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen (VDSF - vonm Anglern bezahlter Naturschutzverbnd mit immer mehr Restriktionen) und DAV (Anglerverband, der gegen Restriktionen kämpft (Ausnahme VANT, Thüringen)) für die Angler insgeamt immer besser, als ein einziger Verband.

Der dann entweder ein Abklatsch des jetzigen restriktiven VDSF wäre oder gar keine oder nur wischiwaschi angelpolitische Ziel hätte.

Und mit zwei Verbänden kann dann nicht wie früher der VDSF immer behaupten, es wäre gar nicht möglich, Restriktionen abzuschaffen. Wenn der DAV gleichzeitig dann immer wieder in der täglichen Arbeit beweist, dass das eben doch geht.

Bevor also ein Externer überhaupt Sinn macht, müssten die jetzigen Funktionäre eine entsprechende Diskussion auch in den Landesverbänden anstossen, diese das in die Vereine weitertragen, damit überhaupt mal eine wenigstens einigermaßen gesicherte Willensbildung da wäre.

Solange aber die Funktionäre weder in Bundes- noch Landesverbänden ihre grundsätzlichen Hausaufgaben machen, brauchen wir mit Sicherheit auch keinen gemeinsamen Verband, sonder nsind besser dran, wenn es zum restriktiven VDSF mit dem DAV eine klare - in der täglichen Arbeit bewiesene - Alternative gibt, welche gegen Restriktionen kämpft.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Die Sache mit den externen Beratern - und bei dem Thema bin ich sonst zurückhaltend - ist eine Anregung für die Verbände, über den Prozess einmal aus einer anderen Perspektive nachzudenken. Thomas hat Recht, wenn er das für finanzierbar hält. Ich kenne die Haushalte der Verbände und die Preise der in Betracht kommenden Unternehmen. Und manchmal kommen ganz überraschende Ergebnisse dabei heraus. So hat bei einem Zusammenschluss von Landeskirchen das Beratungsunternehmen empfohlen, die Zusammenlegung erst nach der Amtszeit aller aktuellen Bischöfe umzusetzen. Das hat die vorher massiven Widerstände urplötzlich aufgelöst.
Deswegen ist - auch da stimme ich Thomas zu - die Frage des richtigen Timings noch wichtiger als die Beraterfrage. Der jetzige Versuch, die Angelegenheit als änderungsarme Frage "bloß" auf Bundesebene kleinzureden, war von Anfang an blauäugig.
Thomas Günther


----------



## Ingo1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Gut geschrieben Thomas ich kann dir da nur Recht geben, aber es gibt noch eine andere Alternative.

Wenn die Vereine auf Landesebene endlich mal die Augen aufmachen würden, würden sie erkennen in was für einen Schlamassel sie stecken und dem VDSF den Rücken kehren.
Leider ist es aber an der Basis nicht anders es wird alles abgenickt, weil keiner in irgend einer Form Verantwortung übernehmen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Wenn die Vereine auf Landesebene endlich mal die Augen aufmachen würden, würden sie erkennen in was für einen Schlamassel sie stecken und dem VDSF den Rücken kehren.


Das ist aber ja nur der halbe Teil der Wahrheit:
Auch der DAV-Brandenburg hat sich in komplett undemokratischer Weise ohne jede Diskussion und Abstimmung bei seinen Mitgliedsvereinen und deren Anglern dieser Initiative angeschlossen. Und der VANT (DAV) in Thüringen ist genauso restriktiv wie viele VDSF-Verbände

Auch im DAV gibt es die gleichen verkrusteten Strukturen und ebenso eine Vielzahl alter Betonköpfe wie im VDSF, welche letztlich eine zielführende Fusion zu einem starken Bundesverband verhindern woillen. Da dies auch bedeudet, dass die Landesverbände einen gewissen Teil ihrer Macht zu Gunsten einer gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung aufgeben müssten.

Wenn dann zudem Geschäftsführer von Landesverbänden bei einer Fusion um ihre berufliche Zukunft fürchten müssen - da bei einem gemeinsamen Verband auch eine Fusion der Landesverbände zumindest teilweise ansteht - braucht man sich doch nicht zu wundern, wenn es da nicht vorwärts geht bzw. der Fusionsunwille z. B. von Herrn Mohnert bewusst (aus)genutzt wird, um sich durch das scheitern der Fusion den eigenen Job zu erhalten.

Wenn wie in Baden-Württemberg oder NRW auch wohl mit aus solchen Gründen nicht mal die Fusion der dortigen VDSF-Verbände zu einem einheitlichen Landesverband möglich ist, wie kann man da davon träumen, mit dem DAV zu fusionieren?

Und sollte von Funktionärsseite aus der politische Wille da sein, müssen die Funktionäre dann auch dafür sorgen, dass ihre Geschaftsführer diesen politischen Willen umsetzen.

Um das nicht zu pauschalieren:
Ich kenne auch Geschäftsführer, die aktiv daran arbeiten, eine Fusion unter anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen hinzukriegen.

Aber es gibt eben auch genügend gerade ältere, kurz vor der Rente stehende Geschäftsführer, bei denen eine solche Fusion die Angst vor dem beruflichen Aus fördert.

Die dann auch vielleicht meinen: 
"ist doch mir wurscht, wer unter mir Präsident ist"....

Die Vielzahl der Angler mit ihren Vereinen, Gewässern, mit dem was sie für die Gesellschaft und die Natur alles an Positivem bringen, das geht doch alles unter bei diesem billigen und unwürdigen Poker um Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

Und wenn selbst die zweifelsohne in allen Verbänden vorhandenen Funktionäre, die gerne zielführend etwas Positives für Angler erreichen wollen, nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage sind, dies auch zum einen zu artikulieren und zum anderen auch den Betonköpfen Widerstand zu leisten, solange KANN ein gemeinsamer Verband nur scheitern bzw. für die Angler noch schlechter werden, als wir es in der jetzigen Situation mit wenigstens einer  Alternative haben.

*Man sollte ja eines nicht vergesen:
Auch die Funktionäre aus Bayern und Thüringen, welche jetzt diese Initiative zur Fusion anführen, haben laut Veröffentlichungen auf der VDSF-Seite ja dafür gestimmt, GEGEN einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss die Fusionsverhandlungen auszusetzen.*

Da kann man positiv denken und glauben, die hätten die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und umgedacht.

Oder man kann von den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahrezehnte ausgehen und glauben, dass es auch dabei wohl dann wieder eher um Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.

Egal woran man glaubt, dilletantisch wars mit der vorgestellten Satzung der Initiave, die als Grundlage ja nur die Gründung eines "neuen" Verbandes unter dem Dach des VDSF zulässt, allemal  - sofern es nicht bewusst so geplant war.

*Also entweder bösartig oder unfähig...*

Wenn das aber die "Alternativen" sind, die den Anglern dann ohne jede Diskussion von oben aufgedrückt werden sollen, dann gute Nacht mit dem Angeln in Deutschland.

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass sich allen Verbänden vernünftige Funktionäre finden, die gemeinsam - ob unabhängig von den jetzigen Verbandsstrukturen oder innerhalb dieser - endlich mal eine gemeinsame, angelpolitische Zielsetzung erarbeiten und diskutieren lassen, welche dann Grundlage für einen gemeinsamen Verband sein könnte und mit denen man dann auch die Angler mitnehmen könnte...

Aber angesichts dieses ganzen unwürdigen Affentheaters um die Fusion und der Unfähigkeit oder dem Unwillen der jetzigen aktiv auftretenden Funktionäre in allen Landes- und Bundesverbänden, auch nur zu versuchen mal eine angelpolitische Zielsetzung unter Mitnahme der Angler zu erstellen, diskutieren und zu verabschieden, schwindet diese Hoffnung auf einen vernünftigen, starken und anglerfreundlichen Bundesverband auch bei mir von Tag zu Tag mehr.........


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der DAV-Brandenburg hat sich in komplett undemokratischer Weise ohne jede Diskussion und Abstimmung bei seinen Mitgliedsvereinen und deren Anglern dieser Initiative angeschlossen.



Das ist ein Stein, der mir Brandeburger DAVler grad schwer im Magen liegt ... dennoch stelle ich mal die provokante Frage, wie du dir in der Praxis eine solche Demokratie (Diskussion, Abstimmung) vorstellst...

...Vorstellst im Lichte der Überlegung, dass ein Großteil der Vereine Kleinvereine sind, die sich lediglich zu dem Zweck gegründet haben, Mitglieder im DAV zu sein.

Ich stell mir das grad bei unserem Verein vor: wir machen im Januar eine Sitzung, um den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (Kassenbericht, Entlastung des Vorstandes, Neuwahl, etc.pp.) Genüge zu tun und gehen ansonsten eben nur angeln - und zwar ohne Vereinsmeierei. Und derlei Vereine kenne ich viele hier in Brb. Viele, die das ebenso handhaben und mit dem politischen Schmuschmuh nichts am Hut haben (wollen).

Wohlgemerkt: wir reden hier von ehenamtlichen Funktionären in den Vereinen und KAVen. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was passiert, wenn man eine Diskussion unter den 80.000 Mitgliedern (ob die Zahl stimmt, weis ich nicht - aber die Richtung sollte klar sein) lostreten würde. Wer soll das moderieren? Wer soll - ehrenamtlich! - die Ergebnisse evaluieren?

Und Thomas (Finkbeiner): wenn die Richtung stimmt, kann ich gerne auf eine Basisdemokratie verzichten.

Funktionieren kann sowas -> siehe ADAC. Mich als langjähriges Plus-Mitglied hat auch noch keiner gefragt, ob ich mit den Entscheidungen des Vorstandes einverstanden bin. Bräuchte auch niemand, weil ich mit der Arbeit zufrieden bin. Ich bekomme meine Pannenhilfe (kann hürdenfrei angeln gehen), kann einen guten Routenplaner nutzen (bekomme immer gut fundierte Auskünfte bei anglerischen Belangen) und wenn ich es will, kann ich mal ne Sommerreise buchen oder ein Wohnmobil mieten (Castingevents, Wettkämpfe, etc.).

UND: diskuttieren kann man nur sinnvoll über etwas, dessen Wesen man auch begriffen hat. Und hier hege ich meine Zweifel. Meine Zweifel deswegen, weil neben den anglerischen Belangen viel zu viel Politik in dieser Diskussion von Nöten wäre. Politik, die zunächst erkärungsbedürftig wäre und beim "normalen" Angler eher auf Ablehnung denn auf Neugier stoßen würde.

Nochmal: wir reden hier von Angler! Klamotten an, Mais und Maden eingepackt und ab an's Wasser. Politik machen andere - ich will meine Ruhe haben. Stress hab ich im Job genug...

Klar wäre es wünschenswert, wenn vor jeder Entscheidung erstmal der Stimmzettel ("Willst du mit mir gehen ... Ja, Nein, Vielleicht" *GG*) rumgehen würde ... praktikabel ist aber anders Thomas. Und Realität ohnehin.


----------



## ivo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Wie wäre es denn wenn man sich vor Verhandlungen per Abstimmung legitimiert und Endergebnisse vorstellt und zur Abstimmung bringt?
Selbst letzteres wird es in BRB nicht geben, nach meinem Kenntnisstand.

Nein, nur einige widerspenstige Sachsen lassen sich das nicht gefallen. Die werden über jedes Ergebnis abstimmen. Und zwar kann jedes einzelne Mitglied das tun. Das mag einigen garnicht gefallen. Aber wir lassen uns hier nichts mehr aufdrücken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> praktikabel ist aber anders Thomas. Und Realität ohnehin.


Praktikabel ist das auf Grund der vorhandenen Strukturen allemal - es wird ja immer von Demokratie geredet, die Vereine sind ja da, die Demokratie müsste nur gelebt werden.

Diese Vereine/Vorstände wählen dann die Funktionäre, welche die Vereine im Landesverband vertreten soll(t)en.

Dann MUSS der Funktionär ja auch seine Vereine über anstehende Beschlüsse informieren, damit diese dann diskutieren können und so der Funktionär den aus diesen Diskussionen der Basis hervorgehenden Willen dann im Landesverband umsetzen kann durch sein Stimmverhalten.

*Das hat rein gar nichts mit Basisdemokratie zu tun, das ist klassische repräsentative Demokratie.*

Wenn aber die Funktionäre die Vereine und diese logischerweise nachfolgend ihre Angler nicht einmal informieren, geschweige denn dass man eine Diskussion fördert oder überhaupt will - und das ist nun mal leider im VDSF durchgehend und im DAV auch weitgehend so - dann hat das mit Demokratie rein gar nichts zu tun.

Weder mit repräsentativer noch mit Basisdemokratie.

Und genau das bemängeln wir:
Dass nicht einmal diejenigen von der Basis, die sich engagieren würden, auch nur ansatzweise wenigstens mal im Vorfeld informiert werden - geschweige denn die Anglerschaft insgesamt..

Dass im Gegenteil viele engagiegte nach kurzem Versuch etwas voranzubringen entnervt nach kurzer Zeit das Handtuch werfen - nicht umsonst ist die Funktionärsriege sowohl komplett überaltert wie auch weitab von dem, was praktisches Angeln wirklich bedeutet.

Und solange da nichts passiert und solange Funktionäre auch nicht versuchen - was ja eigentlich ihr Job wäre - Information und Diskusson in den Vereinen unter den Anglern zu fördern, solange werden wir dieses Verhalten brandmarken.

Und  eben die Informationen bringen, die wir erhalten.

Dass das lange nicht allen Funktionären beider Verbände gefällt in den verkrusteten Strukturen mit den alten Betonköpfen, ist uns sowohl klar wie auch wurscht.

Es gibt aber wie gesagt auch in (fast) allen Verbänden Leute, die da auch so denken wie wir. 

Dass man - wenn man die Angler mitnehmen will - zuerst informieren und diskutieren muss.

Dass das nicht die augenblickliche Realität ist, wissen wir auch gut genug.

Dass man aber schon alleine durch ständige Information und Diskussion da ein nicht mehr zu verhinderndes Samenkorn gesät hat, wird mit der Zeit (wahrscheinlich eher lang- als kurzfristig) auch der letzte Betonkopf begreifen müssen.

Weder wurde die DDR-Diktatur kurzfristig abgeschafft, noch die arabischen und nordafrikanischen Diktatoren.

Aber in all solchen Fällen ging da eine Bewegung vom Volk aus, getragen zuerst durch Information und nachfolgender Diskussion, bis nach Jahren oder Jahrzehnten eine Änderung eintrat.

Und wir freuen uns, da unseren Teil beitragen zu können.

Mit Veröffentlichung von Informationen genauso wie mit der Bereitstellung einer Diskussionsplattform..

Und irgendwann werden auch da diejenigen, die ohne Information und Diskussion "ihr Volk" regieren wollen begreifen, dass das in der heutigen Zeit zumindest nicht ohne einen gewissen medialen Lärm abgeht.

Und sie können wie Diktatoren weiterhin versuchen, das bisherige Spiel weiterzuspielen - es wird ihnen sicher eine Zeitlang gelingen.

Du kannst einzelne Menschen immer unterdrücken und beherrschen.

Du kannst viele Menschen eine Zeitlang unterdrücken und beherrschen.

Aber es geht in der heutigen Zeit eben nicht mehr, alle Menschen für alle Zeit zu unterdrücken und zu beherrschen.

Und das wird auch der größte Betonkopf in der verkrustetsten Struktur noch merken..

Richtig losgehen wird daas aber leider erst dann, wenns wohl wieder mal zu spät ist:
Wenn durch immer neue Restriktionen dann der Angler selber direkt an seinem Wasser betroffen sein wird..

Dann stehts aber schon im Gesetz und ist dann nur schwer wieder wegzukriegen..

Wie die ganzen VDSF-Segnungen wie Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote, erschwerter Zugang zum Angeln und, und, und....

Selbst wenn es gute Gründe geben mag, als Funktionär oder auch Verein für solche Maßnahmen zu sein, nimmt man mit dem *gesetzlichen* Vorschreiben dieser Dinge all denen, die das nicht wollen, die Möglichkeit das in ihrem Verband oder Verein anders zu regeln.

Und eigentlich müsste jeder Funktionär für diese Entscheidungsfreiheit der Verbände/Vereine kämpfen und daher logischerweise *GEGEN gesetzliche* Restriktionen.

Und jeder der *FÜR gesetzliche* Einschränkungen plädiert, kann sich doch dann mit BUND, NABU oder PETA zusammen tun - die wollen das ja auch..

Aber so einer sollte sich nicht als Vetreter der Angler gerieren (dürfen).


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Ich kann Wolkenkrieger gut verstehen.
In Bln/Brdg sind in ca. 1.500 Vereinen etwa 67.000 Mitglieder organisiert. 
Es gibt große Vereine wie den Dahmeland'73 Bestensee e.V. mit über 2.000 Mitgliedern, von denen es den meisten nur um einen preiswerten Zugang zu DAV-Gewässern geht, ohne Verpflichtungen gegenüber dem Verein zu haben. Sollten tatsächlich mal 20% oder mehr zu den Veranstaltungen kommen, hätten die ein ernsthaftes Problem, alle unter zu bekommen|bigeyes.
Und es gibt die kleinen Vereine mit nur ein oder zwei Dutzend Mitgliedern in kleineren Gemeinden, wo man sich untereinander bestens kennt. Da gibt es dann die notwendig satzungsgemäße Versammlung auf dem Papier und sonst schert man sich oft nicht weiter um solch organisatorischen Kram.
Wie soll man da an der Basis solche Grundsatzentscheidungen vernünftig diskutieren und wer soll das moderieren und auf Landesebene zusammen führen?
Zudem interessieren sich die meisten Angler überhaupt nicht für solche Dinge. 
Bei unserer letzten Jahreshauptversammlung im Verein war zumindest der KAV-Vorsitzende dabei. Er bat um eine Diskusion zum Thema Fusion und fragte nach Meinungen dazu. Es kam nicht eine einzige Wortmeldung. Das kann natürlich auf Seiten der Funktionäre zu Frust führen und man sagt sich dann, warum sollte man die Herde der Mitglieder mit Informationen versorgen, für die sich doch niemand interessiert und deren Ergebnis am Ende abgenickt wird, um nur schnell wieder aus den stickigen Versammlungsräumen raus und aufs Wasser zu kommen. Es interessiert schlicht weg die meisten nicht, was da in den Verbänden beschlossen wird. Und es wird sie auch dann nicht interessieren, wenn es zu den im Board befürchteten Restriktionen kommen wird. 
Auf dem Land angelt selbst der Vereinsvorstand noch mit lebenden Köderfisch und hat nachts auch mal 4 oder 5 Ruten draußen. Bayern ist überall.
Aber da sehe ich durchaus berechtigte Kritik seitens der  Anglerboard-Redaktion. So ist z.B. auf der Internet-Seite des LAV bis heute  nichts über deren gemeinsame Initiative zu lesen. Auch in der aktuellen  Verbandszeitschrift findet man nichts dazu. Das finde ich das eigentlich  skandalöse daran. Der LAV tut zu wenig, um die Mitglieder auf den Weg in  eine Fusion oder was auch immer mitzunehmen.
Auch wenn sie über die Mitarbeit an der Basis gefrustet sein mögen, so sollten sie zumindest informieren. Selbst wenn es nur 5% der Mitglieder lesen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> So ist z.B. auf der Internet-Seite des LAV bis heute nichts über deren gemeinsame Initiative zu lesen. Auch in der aktuellen Verbandszeitschrift findet man nichts dazu. Das finde ich das eigentlich skandalöse daran. Der LAV tut zu wenig, um die Mitglieder auf den Weg in eine Fusion oder was auch immer mitzunehmen.


Auch das betrifft eben leider nicht nur den LAV , das ist praktisch die durchgängige und undemokratische (auch als repräsentative Demokratie) Praxis in (fast) allen Verbänden und Verbandsgliederungen - VDSF wie DAV........

Und nochmal:
Jeder, der sich als Vertreter der  Angler geriert, müsste zuerst einmal dem  zustimmen, GESETZLICHE Restriktionen zu bekämpfen, um die Entscheidungsfreiheit von Verbänden und Vereinen zu gewährleisten.

*Ohne dies eindeutig für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen festzuschreiben, ist JEDE Fusion nicht nur sinnlos, sondern gefährlich.*

Denn steht schon mal eine Restriktion oder ein Verbot im Gesetz, ists dann auch nur schwer wieder wegzukriegen..

Wie die ganzen VDSF-Segnungen wie Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote, erschwerter Zugang zum Angeln und, und, und....

Selbst wenn es gute Gründe geben mag, als Funktionär oder auch Verein für solche Maßnahmen zu sein, nimmt man mit dem *gesetzlichen* Vorschreiben dieser Dinge all denen, die das nicht wollen, die Möglichkeit das in ihrem Verband oder Verein anders zu regeln.

Und eigentlich müsste jeder Funktionär für diese Entscheidungsfreiheit der Verbände/Vereine kämpfen und daher logischerweise *GEGEN gesetzliche* Restriktionen.

Und jeder der *FÜR gesetzliche* Einschränkungen plädiert, kann sich doch dann mit BUND, NABU oder PETA zusammen tun - die wollen das ja auch..

Aber so einer sollte sich nicht als Vetreter der Angler gerieren (dürfen).


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn es diesen "besseren Fahrplan", entwickelt von Ihnen Herr Guenther gibt,
> würde dieser sicher nicht nur mich interessieren. #h




Schade....
entweder gibt es diesen "besseren Fahrplan" nicht, oder aber meine Frage danach wurde nicht als solche erkannt...

@Ivo
Mal eine Frage zur praktizierten Basisdemokratie im AVE....

Wenn jedes Mitglied stimmberechtigt ist und bspw. auf der MV durch seinen Deligierten vertreten wird, woher nehmt ihr bzw. nimmt der jeweils Legitimierte die Kompetenz für die (hypotetisch) 80% Uninteressierten zu sprechen bzw. in deren Sinne abzustimmen?


Mittagsgruß


----------



## ivo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Tomasz

Der Informationsfluss ist nicht nur im LAVB "unzureichend"...

@Blauzahn

Wie meinen?
Du kennst doch den Beschluss des AVE. Hier wird bei einer etwaigen Übernahme demokratisch darüber abgestimmt werden und jedes einzelne Mitglied kann dann mit seiner Stimme sagen wo es hingehen soll. AVS und AVL wollten ja diesem Modell nicht folgen. Warum wohl? Weil da einige Herren wissen, dass sie Abstimmungen potentiell verlieren würden, sprich eine Übernahme würde abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Nun nach meinen Informationen wird auch der LAVB nicht ohne weiteres in eine Fusion oder was auch immer gehen können. Dazu sind wohl zumindest auf KAV-Ebene die Zustimmungen einzuholen. Und da sind mit LDS und der Prignitz die mitgliederstärksten Kreisverbände eher skeptisch eingestellt. Aber leider fehlen da durch die unzureichende Kommunikation gesicherte Informationen. 
Das es allerdings an der Basis eine Mehrheit gegen die Fusion geben könnte wage ich nicht zu unterschreiben. Aus der Praxis kenne ich das so, dass man den Beschlussantrag nur geschickt formulieren muss, so dass eine bereits positiv formulierte Erklärung auch als solche angenommen wird. In der Regel werden in den Versammlungen die Hände bei "Ja" oder "Dafür" gehoben. So ist jedenfalls oft das Denken in den Köpfen programiert. "Positiv" halt. Ohne zu wissen, ob es auch positiv ausgehen wird. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ....
> Das es allerdings an der Basis eine Mehrheit gegen die Fusion geben könnte wage ich nicht zu unterschreiben. Aus der Praxis kenne ich das so, dass man den Beschlussantrag nur geschickt formulieren muss, so dass eine bereits positiv formulierte Erklärung auch als solche angenommen wird. In der Regel werden in den Versammlungen die Hände bei "Ja" oder "Dafür" gehoben. So ist jedenfalls oft das Denken in den Köpfen programiert. "Positiv" halt. Ohne zu wissen, ob es auch positiv ausgehen wird.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus und darauf wollte ich auch hinaus.

@Ivo
Ich kenne den Beschluss nicht im Wortlaut, habe aber schon die Intension verstanden...
nur was wollt ihr erreichen, wenn 80% der Mitglieder ohne Plan darüber abstimmen.
Die meisten interessiert doch dieser ganze Schaixx überhaupt nicht....


----------



## ivo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Blauzahn

In dem Beschluss steht auch, dass vor der Abstimmung die Mitglieder umfassend zu informieren sind.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



ivo schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> 
> In dem Beschluss steht auch, dass vor der Abstimmung die Mitglieder umfassend zu informieren sind.



Gut und schön, aber meine Erfahrungen im LAVB und übrigens auch hier im Board sind, dass es die Basis überhaupt nicht interessiert. Traurig aber war. Da bringt ein "positiv" formulierter Beschlussentwurf die nötigen "Ja"-Stimmen und fertig.
Ich weiß zwar auch nicht, wie man da besser die Informations und Kommunikationswege nutzen soll, aber auch die, wie soll ich sagen|kopfkrat, "Stammtischparalolen" wie sie manchmal im Board geschrieben sind, scheinen nicht die Stammtische zu erreichen:g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



ivo schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> 
> In dem Beschluss steht auch, dass vor der Abstimmung die Mitglieder umfassend zu informieren sind.




Informieren... worüber?

Die sollen sich dann eine evtl. vorhandene Satzung durchlesen und damit verbundene Konsequenzen für das eigene Tun und Handeln ableiten?
Geht schief....

Wer bereitet die Informationen auf und schickt diese an die  Mitglieder bzw. auf welchem Weg sollen diese kommuniziert werden?

Jeder... aber wirklich JEDER der sich für die Materie um den unsäglichen Fusionshickhack interessiert, hat allergrößte Not aus den zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen das wesentliche und relavante zu filtern.
Je länger dieser ganze Wust dauert, umso unübersichtlicher wird es. 

Man muß ganz knallhart empfindliche Einschnitte intrumentalisieren, vllt. auch an der Basis übertreiben um die Masse in die Gänge und ein halbwegs aussagekräftiges Veto zu bekommen.
Differenziert gehen die vermeintlichen 80% dort nicht ran und wenn ich bedenke das in unserem Verband fast 70% "alte Knochen" an der Spitze in den Vereinen hocken, werden die nicken... wie immer, bei allem was kommt....

Deshalb macht so ein (euer) Beschluß wenig Sinn...
ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Wenn jedes Mitglied stimmberechtigt ist und bspw. auf der MV durch seinen Deligierten vertreten wird, woher nehmt ihr bzw. nimmt der jeweils Legitimierte die Kompetenz für die (hypotetisch) 80% Uninteressierten zu sprechen bzw. in deren Sinne abzustimmen?


Damit lieferst Du das Argument, Verbände ganz abgzuschaffen, da diese vielleicht gerade mal 25% der Angler verteten..




> Wer bereitet die Informationen auf und schickt diese an die Mitglieder ?


Das wäre der Job jede Funktionäres, der sein Amt ansatzweise ernst nimmt.

Es muss eben festgeschrieben werden, dass die Funktionäre sich zuerst rückzuversichern haben bei ihrer jeweiligen Basis, wie diese das wollen.

Genauso wie dass die Funktionäre gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen arbeiten müssen.

Dass es so wie jetzt nicht funktioniert und undemokratisch ist, dürfte allen klar sein und wird ja auch von den Diskutanten hier - teilweise auch in Verbänden tätig - bestätigt.

Also muss man sowohl die Funktionäre austauschen wie auch für die Zukunft andere Verfahrensweisen festschreiben.-

Für alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen, ein blosses "weiter so" unter neuem Namen, braucht sich doch niemand anzustrengen, dann ists besser so wies ist, mit wenigstens einer (nicht guten, aber tendenziell anglerfreundlicheren) Alternative zum restriktiven, von Anglern bezahlten Natuschutzverband......


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Es muss eben festgeschrieben werden, dass die Funktionäre sich zuerst rückzuversichern haben bei ihrer jeweiligen Basis, wie diese das wollen...



Auch das wird leider nicht funktionieren:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Bei unserer letzten Jahreshauptversammlung im Verein war zumindest der KAV-Vorsitzende dabei. Er bat um eine Diskusion zum Thema Fusion und fragte nach Meinungen dazu. Es kam nicht eine einzige Wortmeldung...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Wir reden hier vom Angeln, Freiheit, Natur, weg von zu Hause, mal alleine sein...
Und wie schon gesagt, ist es auch ein Teil Anarchie, wenn selbst die Vereinsvorstände nach wie vor, mit lebendem Köderfisch an 4 oder 5 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln, obwohl längst verboten.
So gesehen könnte man die Verbandsarbeit ketzerisch fast als positive Außendarstellung für die Allgemeinheit sehen, damit man unter sich doch machen kann wie und was man will. Ist traurig, aber vielerorts Realität und würde auch das mangelnde Interesse der Basis erklären.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Also plädierst Du dafür, solche sinnlosen Verbände abzuschaffen?
Oder willst Du endlich gute Verbände?
Also ein "Weiter so" ?
Oder etwas ändern wollen?

Wir sind fürs ändern wollen und arbeiten mit unseren Mitteln, Information und Diskussion, daran....

Woran arbeitet ihr?
Am "Weiter so" ?
Oder am "etwas ändern wollen"?


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also plädierst Du dafür, solche sinnlosen Verbände abzuschaffen?
> Oder willst Du endlich gute Verbände?
> Also ein "Weiter so" ?
> Oder etwas ändern wollen?
> ...




Zu einfach Thomas....

Die Frage, das etwas geändert werden muß ist unbestritten...
aber selbst mit einem gänzlich neuen und offenen Verband, mit transparenz und weitsicht, änderst du die Einstellung der Uninteressierten zur Thematik nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Ich denke Transparenz, Information und wenigstens Diskussionsmöglichkeit sind erst der Anfang für eine positive Änderung.

Wer daran nicht glaubt, sollte die Verbände gleich abschaffen - dann richten sie  wenigstens nicht weiter Schaden an..


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also plädierst Du dafür, solche sinnlosen Verbände abzuschaffen?
> Oder willst Du endlich gute Verbände?
> Also ein "Weiter so" ?
> Oder etwas ändern wollen?
> ...



Sorry, aber mit keiner Deiner Fragen kann ich etwas anfangen.
Ich bin hier Mitglied im Board, um mich übers Angeln auszutauschen und zu fachsimpeln. Meinetwegen und wenn es sachlich zugeht auch über angelpolitische Themen. Ich nehme dabei nicht für mich in Anspruch, die richtige Lösung für die Probleme zu haben. Wenn es so wäre würde ich meine Zeit nicht hier investieren, sondern mich selbst zu Wahl stellen.
Ich will mal trotzdem versuchen Deine "rhetorischen" Fragen zu beantworten:
Ich plädiere dafür, die Verbände so zu gestalten, dass sie die Interessen der Angler vertreten, soweit es sich dabei um allgemeine Interessen handelt. Der Streit zwischen C&R und Kochtopf lässt sich schon unter zwei Anglern nicht lösen, also auch nicht durch einen Verband.
Ich bin bislang mit meinem Verband dem DAV, insbesondere dem LAVB gut gefahren. Ich würde mir dabei eine bessere Informations- und Kommunikationspolitik wünschen (z.B. ein Forum wie in LSVF-SH), akzeptiere aber, dass es sowas schon mal in Ansätzen gab, ohne das dies von der Basis auch nur ansatzweise genutzt wurde. 
Ändern würde ich dennoch die Informationswege von oben nach unten und zurück, da scheint es Mängel in der Kommunikation zu geben.
Ich arbeite daran, dass es wenigstens in meinem Verein eine sachliche Diskussion zu den Themen und kein einfaches Abnicken der Vorstandsbeschlüsse gibt. Muss aber dabei in Gesprächen mit dem Vorstand durchaus auch mal festellen, das man manche Sachen einfach von oben nach unten durchdrücken muss, weil die Opa Schulle keinen Bock hat sich damit zu beschäftigen oder Kalle nach dem fünften Bier auf der Versammlung wieder mal völlig den Faden verloren hat und sich nur noch lallend an der Diskussion beteiligen kann. Kalles und Opa Schulles gibt es übrigens zu Hauf unter Anglern.
Ich weiß, dass ich mich damit und der einzigen Gegenstimme bei Abstimmungen nicht gerade beliebt mache, aber ich vertrete wie auch hier im Board meine Meinung. 

Ich hoffe damit alle Deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben, sehe aber auch weiterhin nicht so Recht des Problems Lösung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zu einfach Thomas....
> 
> Die Frage, das etwas geändert werden muß ist unbestritten...
> aber selbst mit einem gänzlich neuen und offenen Verband, mit transparenz und weitsicht, änderst du die Einstellung der Uninteressierten zur Thematik nicht.


 
 Sorry, aber als die Diskussion um eine eventuelle Fusion los ging, haben sich Leute dafür interessiert, wo ich es nie erwartet hatte, nur zwischenzeitlich winkt jeder nur noch ab.
Das liegt sicher auch daran was du sagst, das keiner mehr durchblickt und es doch wieder nur um Postengscharrere geht ( ist ja wohl nicht so ganz falsch).

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> sehe aber auch weiterhin nicht so Recht des Problems Lösung


Es gibt eh nicht "*die* Lösung"

Es gibt nur den Ansatz, durch *festgeschriebene* Informationspflicht, *Zwang *zur Diskussion und *festschreiben* des arbeitens am abschaffen gesetzlicher Restriktionen ein Gerüst zu schaffen, in dem engagierte Leute auch die Möglichkeit haben sich und auch neue Ideen einzubringen, statt wie bisher alles einfach ohne Information und Diskussion durchzudrücken, jede Veränderung abzulehnen und damit engagierte Leute vom mitmachen abzuhalten.

Das wird nicht einfach, hat aber eine Chance - im Gegensatz zu allem, was die Verbände und Funktionäre heute machen,..


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber als die Diskussion um eine eventuelle Fusion los ging, haben sich Leute dafür interessiert, wo ich es nie erwartet hatte, nur zwischenzeitlich winkt jeder nur noch ab...



Hier im Board|kopfkrat???
Ich kann mich nur an Leute erinnern, die nach heftigen Diskussionen selbst das Handtuch geschmissen haben oder nach dem sie derart aufgebracht waren, dass sie selbst zu höchst unsachlichen Argumenten gegriffen hatten samt Handtuch geschmissen wurden.
Den XY-Boardi hat dieses Thema noch nie interessiert und bestätigt somit meine Erfahrungen aus den Vereinen.
Den Angler interessieren die besten Fangplätze für Zander, das beste Rezept für Karpfenboillis oder vielleicht noch ob der Fisch auf dem Foto noch lebt oder für ihn unfangbar in der Pfanne verschwunden ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Weil es die Funktionäre geschafft haben, ihn erfolgreich aussen vor zu halten und er deswegen keinen Sinn drin sieht, da mitzumachen vielleicht?


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eh nicht "*die* Lösung"
> 
> Es gibt nur den Ansatz, durch *festgeschriebene* Informationspflicht, *Zwang *zur Diskussion und *festschreiben* des arbeitens am abschaffen gesetzlicher Restriktionen ein Gerüst zu schaffen, in dem engagierte Leute auch die Möglichkeit haben sich und auch neue Ideen einzubringen, statt wie bisher alles einfach ohne Information und Diskussion durchzudrücken, jede Veränderung abzulehnen und damit engagierte Leute vom mitmachen abzuhalten.
> 
> Das wird nicht einfach, hat aber eine Chance - im Gegensatz zu allem, was die Verbände und Funktionäre heute machen,..



Ähnlich sehe ich es auch, wobei ich Abstriche bei dem *"...Zwang *zur Diskussion" machen würde (alte Ostvergangenheit-wirst Du mir aber sicher verzeihen:m).
Aber da verstehe ich schon so garnicht Deine Fragenrhetorik aus Beitrag 31 vom Anfang der Seite. Was soll das? Gibt es nur ein Schwarz oder Weiß, ein mit uns oder gegen uns? Nein, es ist ein Diskusionprozess der in Gang kommen muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier im Board|kopfkrat???
> Ich kann mich nur an Leute erinnern, die nach heftigen Diskussionen selbst das Handtuch geschmissen haben oder nach dem sie derart aufgebracht waren, dass sie selbst zu höchst unsachlichen Argumenten gegriffen hatten samt Handtuch geschmissen wurden.
> Den XY-Boardi hat dieses Thema noch nie interessiert und bestätigt somit meine Erfahrungen aus den Vereinen.
> Den Angler interessieren die besten Fangplätze für Zander, das beste Rezept für Karpfenboillis oder vielleicht noch ob der Fisch auf dem Foto noch lebt oder für ihn unfangbar in der Pfanne verschwunden ist.
> ...


ne Thomasz 

nicht hier im Board und auch nicht auf einer Versammlung,
sondern Abends am Teich. Das waren sicher nicht alle von denen die sich nie äußern, aber bewegt hat das schon.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es die Funktionäre geschafft haben, ihn erfolgreich aussen vor zu halten und er deswegen keinen Sinn drin sieht, da mitzumachen vielleicht?



Ohne die Frage oder den Bezug darauf zu verstehen, sehe ich einen ganz anderen einfacheren Grund, warum man als Durchschnittsangler nichts mit der "großen" Angelpolitik zu tun haben will.
Man will einfach nur angeln. Am besten so wie in Skandinavien. Karte kaufen und fertig. Skandinavien hat, und auch da waren wir uns schon mal einig, die geografischen Voraussetzungen dafür und ist als Modell vielleicht noch auf Brdg oder MV, aber nicht auf dicht besiedelte und "dünn bewässerte" Gebiete übertragbar. 
Dennoch wollen die meisten Angler weder mit Verbänden noch Vereinen so viel als unbedingt nötig zu tun haben. Da schließe ich mich persönlich nicht aus. Schon garnicht als Berliner in einem brandenburger Dorfverein mit all ihren internen nachbarschaftlichen und verwandschaftlichen Problemen. Aber es braucht in unseren, stärker als in Skandinavien menschlich überprägten Gegenden eben auch Vereine und auch Verbände wie in Brdg, die sich um die Anpachtung und die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer kümmern. Skandinavien hat dank seiner natürlichen Gegebenheiten da ein ganz anderes Potential.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nur ein Schwarz oder Weiß, ein mit uns oder gegen uns


Ja - es gibt nur ein eintreten für das einbinden von Anglern oder für ein undemokratisches weiter so......

Und da auch bei vielen "ehrenamtlichen" Funktionären das Ego über dem Interesse am einbinden von Anglern steht, muss man die halt dazu zwingen - freiwillig machen sies ja wie bekannt nicht.

Fiktive Annahme:
Da ist ein Versicherungsmakler Präsident eines großen Landesverbandes.

Der konnte dem Bundesverband ein gutes Angebot für eine Haftpflichtversicherung für hunderttausende Mitglieder des Verbandes machen, das dann auch gerne angenommen wurde..

Bei einer Fusion besteht nun die Möglichkeit, dass dieses Geschäft bei einer Neuorganisation verloren geht - wie wird der nun arbeiten, für oder gegen eine Fusion??
Was wird dem lieber sein, eine Diskussion oder ein aufdrücken wie bisher von oben?

Auch bei den Rotariern sind wohl die meisten nicht aus purem Altruismus, sondern um ihre Geschäftsbeziehungen zu pflegen und von Kontakten zu profitieren..


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne Thomasz
> 
> nicht hier im Board und auch nicht auf einer Versammlung,
> sondern Abends am Teich. Das waren sicher nicht alle von denen die sich nie äußern, aber bewegt hat das schon.
> Gruß A.



Hast Du Dich schon mal gefragt, warum nicht hier im Board?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Weil Du Recht hast damit, dass es viele Angler nicht interessiert.

Weil viele sich frustriert von Verbänden abwenden, da sie diese nicht für zukunftsfähig halten?

Weil sie mitbekomen, dass jeder Ansatz, etwas positiv zu ändern, eh im Keim erstickt wird??

Weil viel mehr lesen als mitdiskutieren?

Da gibts viele Gründe..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nun nach meinen Informationen wird auch der LAVB nicht ohne weiteres in eine Fusion oder was auch immer gehen können. Dazu sind wohl zumindest auf KAV-Ebene die Zustimmungen einzuholen. Und da sind mit LDS und der Prignitz die mitgliederstärksten Kreisverbände eher skeptisch eingestellt.



Ist beim KAV Nauen (dem mein Verein angehört) nicht viel anders. Aber bei Ivo zählt nur das, was er selbst auf einer einzigen MV gesehen hat und was er sich daraus zusammen reimt.

Was an der Basis tatsächlich passiert ... ist was völlig anderes. Die Sachsen mögen groß auf die Pauke hauen - die Preußen waren da schon immer etwas zurückhaltender |supergri

Es gibt auf KAV-Ebene schon Diskussionen - nur hängt das Unausgegorene noch keiner an die große Glocke. Und das zu recht, wie ich meine.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne Thomasz
> 
> nicht hier im Board und auch nicht auf einer Versammlung,
> sondern Abends am Teich. Das waren sicher nicht alle von denen die sich nie äußern, aber bewegt hat das schon.
> Gruß A.




War ich oft dabei...
ging ungefähr so:

Schon gehört?
_Wasn?_
Die machen jetzt einen Verband, kassieren den DAV.
_Und?_
Na dann sind unsre Gewässer futsch...
_Was?, die Lumpen_
Ja und mehr bezahlen müssen mir dann ooch.
_Kannste vergessen, das ich mehr bezahle_.
Da muß man sich doch wehren.
_Ja... und wie?
_Ich ruf morgen mal unsern "Alten" an.

*Das Wochenende drauf...*

_Na, was hat dein "Alter" gesagt?
_Keine Gefahr, die Gewässer bleiben, mir kriegen nur nen neuen Chef.
_Ach, na dann gehts ja
---------------------------------------------------------------
_Damit war für die meisten die Sache gegessen, leider...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Es gibt auf KAV-Ebene schon Diskussionen


Also unter den Funktionären?


> nur hängt das Unausgegorene noch keiner an die große Glocke


Nach dem Motto,"Hauptsache der normale Angler aus dem Verein fängt nicht an, auch noch mitreden zu wollen"??

Repräsentative Demokratie heisst aber nicht in Zirkeln zu verhandeln und dann durchzudrücken, das heisst zúerst die Basis mal zu informieren und deren Ansichten und Willen als Funktionär dann mitzunehmen in die Gremien.

Und das geschieht genau auch bei euch nach Deinen Worten eben auch nicht.

Das ging in der DDR schief, das klappte in Arabien und Nordafrika nicht, das führt in Stuttgart 21 zu Schwierigkeiten..

Man kann daraus lernen oder eben nicht................


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Und wenn man als Funktionär/Verband/Verein die Angler nicht mal umfassend informiert, sollte man hinterher nicht jammern, wenn die das Interesse verlieren bzw. die Funktionäre dann halt machen lassen.....

Sofern von Funktionärsseite nicht eben genau das auch gewollt ist, dann würde das undemokratische Verhalten natürlich Sinn ergben.....


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also unter den Funktionären?
> 
> Nach dem Motto,"Hauptsache der normale Angler aus dem Verein fängt nicht an, auch noch mitreden zu wollen"??
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, nimm mir's nicht übel, aber das halte ich für verquer
Eh ich aus einem Verein  was nach außen trage, wird es im Verein dsikutiert. Wie auch sonst? Anders kommen draußen 10 Meinungen an und dann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Eh ich aus einem Verein was nach außen trage, wird es im Verein dsikutiert


Stimmt, und in welchem Verein wird informiert und diskutiert?
Da gings ja wohl um die Kreisverbände/Gremien, die das ohne Diskussion und Information der Vereine unter sich ausmachen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Und die Angler lassen sich das aus Desinteresse und Frust gefallen, und die Funktionäre wollen das nicht ändern, ist ja bequemer so....


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil Du Recht hast damit, dass es viele Angler nicht interessiert.
> 
> Weil viele sich frustriert von Verbänden abwenden, da sie diese nicht für zukunftsfähig halten?
> 
> ...



Warum sollte es auch jemanden interessieren, der von Kindesbeinen an angelt und dies von seinem Opa gelernt hat. Der angelt, wenn er selbst damit keine Problem damit hat, eben immer noch mit dem lebenden Köderfisch. Das muss ich nicht gut finden und denke zu Recht das es verboten ist, aber was solls. 
Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, dass es mit Verbandsfrust zu tun hat. "Vereinsmeierei" hatte früher eine ganz andere soziale Berechtigung (unser Verein trägt im Dorf z.B. die Toten zu Grabe). Verbands- oder Vereinsarbeit interessiert heute aber kaum noch jemand. Kontakte zu anderen Gleichgesinnten findet man heute im I-Net und kann sie sich auch noch aussuchen. Warum also mit Leuten vor Ort zusammenarbeiten, mit denen man aus irgendwelchen persönlichen Gründen nicht kann?
Du weißt selbst, dass kontrovers und auch polemisch diskutierte Themen immer Leserschaft bringen. Aber bringen sie auch automatisch Mitstreiter? Kuhwiesenwaller & Co. hatten auch viele Leser, aber hatten sie auch wirkliche Interessenten? 
Manch einer wartet ja nur darauf, dass hier die Fetzen fliegen und sich gegenseitig Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen werden, weil es die eigene Sensationslust oder was auch immer befriedigt. Sprüche wie die "toten Funktionäre" bedienen solche Geister immer wieder, aber trägt es zu Veränderungen bei? Wird die "Bild" gelesen, weil sie so sachlich und so objektiv berichtet? Nein die Leute sind gelangweilt und verlangen nach "Spielen". War schon früher im alten Rom so und ist es leider auch noch heute. 
Um Euren Vergleich mit dem Sturz der DDR-Regierung aufzugreifen. Es waren nicht die jeden abend über die DDR meckernden Stammtische, die als erstes auf der Straße standen. Die haben erstmal fein abgewartet, bis die Sache sicher schien und haben dann aus "Wir sind *das* Volk" "Wir sind *ein* Volk" gemacht.
Es ist ein schwieriges Thema und das es  in der Angelpolitik Veränderungen braucht, darin sind wir uns sicher einig. Aber es geht nur mit den Menschen und nicht ohne sie. Schon garnicht nicht ohne die, die hier mitlerweile  selbst gegangen sind oder gegangen wurden. Auch wenn man nicht einer Meinung war, so waren sie doch wenigstens interessiert und haben mit diskutiert. Wie Du selbst sagst, es gibt nicht DIE EINE LÖSUNG. Wir müssen sie gemeinsam erarbeiten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> War ich oft dabei...
> ging ungefähr so:
> 
> Schon gehört?
> ...



So oder so ähnlich habe ich das auch schon am Wasser mitbekommen, wenn ich dieses Thema anspreche:m. Leider:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ist beim KAV Nauen (dem mein Verein angehört) nicht viel anders...
> Es gibt auf KAV-Ebene schon Diskussionen - nur hängt das Unausgegorene noch keiner an die große Glocke. Und das zu recht, wie ich meine.



Schön zu hören, dass es bei Euch in Nauen auch so ist#h. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gunnar. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Moin moin,

"Stell dir vor es gibt ne Fusion und keinem interessierts".


> *Das Wochenende drauf...
> 
> *_Na, was hat dein "Alter" gesagt?
> _Keine Gefahr, die Gewässer bleiben, mir kriegen nur nen neuen Chef.
> ...


Genauso denkt Otto Plumps an seinem Angelteich.
Solange der Gewässerpool und Beitrag gleich bleibt wird sich keiner von seinem Angelschemel erheben.
Den Leuten interessiert was "die da oben" treiben oder sagen einen Schei.ßdreck.
Die machen eh wasse se wolln. Das ist das Fazit an der Basis.

Versuch denen mal die Problematik nahe zu bringen. Wenn du Glück hast wirste nur belächelt oder wie ein Alien begafft.
Mehr passiert nicht. Und wird es auch nicht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gings ja wohl um die Kreisverbände/Gremien, die das ohne Diskussion und Information der Vereine unter sich ausmachen....



Ähm Thomas ... ganz weit am Ziel vorbei. Du solltest zunächst mal verinnerlichen, wie die Brandeburger Struktur aussieht und dann nochmal drüber nachdenken, was du da von dir gegeben hast.

Kleine Denkhilfe: KAV-Funktionäre = Vereinsvorsitzende = Vertretung des Kleinen Anglers nach "Oben" hin

Wenn ich meinem Mufti etwas auftrage, kommt das unverwässert bei der nächsten KAV-Sitzung dort an. Und umgekehrt ebenso. Was im KAV Sache ist, gelangt auf dem kurzen Dienstweg auch zu den Vereinen.

Und wenn ein Mufti merkt, dass seine Jünger daran interessiert sind (so wie ich beispielsweise), dann gibt's auch mal Infos, die (zunächst!) eigentlich im engen Kreise bleiben sollen.

Großes Tamtam kann man machen, wenn es etwas Substanzielles gibt, um das man Tamtam machen kann. Vorher lohnt es sich schlicht nicht. Oder mal mit einem weniger gebräuchlichen Brandenburger Sprichwort ausgedrückt: "Rührei oder Spiegelei? Mein Gott, lass die Henne das Ei doch erstmal legen!"

Klar sind Diskussionen schön und sinnvoll - wenn es was gibt, worüber man diskuttieren kann. Und im Moment ist doch alles nur warmer Wind!

Mal ganz im Ernst Thomas: es ist doch absolut nichts greifbares da, worüber man ernsthaft und entscheidungsfindend reden kann oder muss. Betonst du immer wieder! Es gibt kein Papier, auf dem steht "so machen wir das und das wird unser neues Gesetz!"

Alles das, was im Moment so abgeht, ist bestenfalls wilde Spekulation - und führt im schlimmsten Fall nur zu einem: Verdruss und Gleichgültigkeit. Und dann kann man sich seine Demokratie in den Allerwertesten schieben!


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich habe ich das auch schon am Wasser mitbekommen, wenn ich dieses Thema anspreche:m. Leider:g.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 Stimmt ( zum Rest hast du ne PN), so oder ähnlich läuft das.
Nur traurig finde ich daran die Mitteilung vom " Alten"
Es hätte ja etwas mehr an Info sein können.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also unter den Funktionären?
> 
> Nach dem Motto,"Hauptsache der normale Angler aus dem Verein fängt nicht an, auch noch mitreden zu wollen"??
> 
> Repräsentative Demokratie heisst aber nicht in Zirkeln zu verhandeln und dann durchzudrücken, das heisst zúerst die Basis mal zu informieren und deren Ansichten und Willen als Funktionär dann mitzunehmen in die Gremien....



Nochmal. Den Otto-Normal-Angler an der Basis interessiert sich nicht dafür. Leider, ist aber so. Lese bitte dazu nochmal mein Beispiel von der Hauptversamlung, als der KAV-Vorsitzende dazu um Diskusion und Meinungen bat. Es kam nichts, aber auch garnichts. 
Ich würde mir auch mehr repräsenstative Demokratie wünschen, aber es geht hier "nur" ums Angeln und da wollen eben die meisten erstmal Fische fangen und nicht diskutieren.
Themen wie neue Besatzmaßnahmen kommen auf einer Vereinsversammlung wesentlich besser an, oder ob Sportsfreund XY dem Sportsfreund YZ ins Boot gepinkelt hat oder nicht.
Ich persönlich denke daher, dass es starker Landes- und Kreisverbände bedarf, die entsprechend der regionalen Gegebenheiten für das Angeln eintreten. In Brandenburg mit viel Wasser und Fischen bei wenigen Anglern ist es eben der Friedfischschein, den es nach allen bisherigen Bekundungen auch nach einer wie auch immer gearteten Fusion geben wird. Das muss aber kein Beispiel für andere Bundesländer mit wenig Wasser und vielen Anglern gelten. 
Ein Bundesverband soll es wegen mir auch geben. Aber mehr als repräsentatives Organ, quasi ähnlich dem Bundespräsideneten. Die eigentliche Lobbyarbeit sollte da gemacht werden, wo man sie braucht, auf Kreis- und Länderebene.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Lobbyarbeit sollte da gemacht werden, wo man sie braucht, auf Kreis- und Länderebene.



Richtig! Weil alles andere schlicht hirnrissig wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Die eigentliche Lobbyarbeit sollte da gemacht werden, wo man sie braucht, auf Kreis- und Länderebene.


Kreisverbände können nunmal keine "Lobbyarbeit"machen, da sie weder im Land, geschweige denn in Bund oder Europa die Gesetzgebung lobbymässig beeinflussen können.

Dazu müsste es eben zuerst mal eine Vision, wie Ralle das nennt, geben, was die Verbände übehaupt angelpolitisch erreichen wollen.

Und daran müssten sich dann ALLE Verbandsgliederungen als Grundsatz halten und das dann auch umsetzen.

Wenn sich die Verbände und Funktionäre nicht mal auf solche einfachen gemeinsamen Grundsätze einigen bzw. diese erarbeiten können, dann kannst Du jeden Verband getrost in die Tonne kloppen, denn dann gehts denen wirklich nur um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und pesönliche Eitelkeiten.......
Vollkommen wurscht ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV, Bund- Landes- oder Kreisverbände oder sonstwas...

Bestes Beispiel dazu ist das "kompetente" Hickhack und die Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - da zeigt sich die regionale/lokale Kompetenz in voller Größe.............


----------



## ivo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Blauzahn

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der AVE es aufbereiten wird.


@Wolkenkrieger

Tut mir Leid, aber an eure Struktur glaube ich nicht. Der Weg über den KAV kann doch vieles verwässern. Und wer Herrn Kopetzki erlebt gewinnt schnell den Eindruck das:
a; die KAV´s hinter ihm stehen und
b; er eine Übernahme ohne weiteres durchdrücken kann im LV, auch gegen die KAV´s. 
Er wird nicht umsonst so auftreten können wie er es macht. Und für die Forcierung aus Seiten des DAV ist nun mal hauptsächlich der LAVB in Person seines Geschäftsführers verantwortlich. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Und den Brief auf der VDSF-Seite spricht ja wohl auch Bände.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kreisverbände können nunmal keine "Lobbyarbeit"machen, da sie weder im Land, geschweige denn in Bund oder Europa die Gesetzgebung lobbymässig beeinflussen können.
> 
> Dazu müsste es eben zuerst mal eine Vision, wie Ralle das nennt, geben, was die Verbände übehaupt angelpolitisch erreichen wollen...



Völlig richtig. Kreisverbände stellen aber das wichtige Bindeglied zwischen dem Landesverband und den einzelnen Vereinen her. So gesehen mach sie "Lobbyarbeit" für uns Angler im LAV. Denn ohne sie kann der Landesverband garnichts. Jedenfalls haben sie in Brdb einen großen Einfluß auf die Verbandspolitik und sind auch noch dicht genug an den Vereinen dran, um auf die Stimmung an der Basis zu hören.
Mit den "Visionen" meines LAV bin ich im übrigen ganz zufrieden. Nur mit der Kommunikation hapert es eben noch. 
Ich persönlich denke, dass sich auch nach einer wie auch immer gearteten Fusion nichts an der guten "Lobby"-Arbeit des LAV-Brdg ändern wird. Die KAV haben da ein sehr gutes Auge drauf.  
Eine repräsentative Funktion eines Bundesverbandes kann ich mir dagegen auch vorstellen. Die Entscheidungen uns Angler betreffend sollten und werden aber auf Landesebene gemacht. Das betrifft z.B. auch den Gewässerverbund des LAV. Ich sehe überhaupt keine Handhabe, wie es hier immer wieder mal schwarz an die Wand gemalt wird, wie der Bundesverband den unter seine Finger reißen will. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



ivo schrieb:


> ...Tut mir Leid, aber an eure Struktur glaube ich nicht. Der Weg über den KAV kann doch vieles verwässern...



Da muss ja auch keiner dran glauben. Sie müssen einfach nur im Sinne von uns Anglern gut funktionieren und das tun sie nach meiner Erfahrungen als DAV-Mitglied und auch meiner persönlichen Meinung nach.
Aber, und ich denke da sind auch wir beide uns einig, es muss auch wenn es an der Basis niemanden zu interessieren scheint, eine verbesserte Kommunikation geben. Wenn es ein Positionspapier des LAV gibt, so hat man es wenigstens auf der Webseite des LAV zu veröffentlichen. Oder besser noch als Info an jeden Verein rauszugeben.
Wenn ich mir die Seiten des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler ansehe, könnte man meinen auf einen Naturschutzverband wie den NABU gestoßen zu sein. Aber was solls, solange sie im Sinn sächsischer Angler eine gute Politik machen. Ich kann das nicht einschätzen, wohl aber die Arbeit in Brandenburg, die ich vor Ort mitbekomme. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst Thomas: es ist doch absolut nichts greifbares da, worüber man ernsthaft und entscheidungsfindend reden kann oder muss. Betonst du immer wieder! Es gibt kein Papier, auf dem steht "so machen wir das und das wird unser neues Gesetz!"
> 
> Alles das, was im Moment so abgeht, ist bestenfalls wilde Spekulation - und führt im schlimmsten Fall nur zu einem: Verdruss und Gleichgültigkeit. Und dann kann man sich seine Demokratie in den Allerwertesten schieben!



Das geht nicht "im Moment" ab, sondern das geht seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen ab. Es gibt definitiv kein gemeinsames großes Ziel. 

Sollen sich die drei Initiatoren der neuesten Aktion doch einfach mal hinsetzen und ein solches formulieren. Und dann abprüfen, welcher Landesverband sich mit diesem Ziel identifizieren kann. Und mit denen kann man sich dann über eine Satzung und die folgenden Details unterhalten.


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Namd Ralle,
worin soll das Ziel bestehen?
In einem möglichst freien und ungehindertem Angel, mehr muss da m.E. nicht kommen, das würde mir reichen, da gebe ich Brotfisch durchaus recht, dass man im Bund da nicht zu viele Details formulieren darf. Dass dies nicht abgleitet ins Negative, dafür gibts eigentlich Mitglieder und deren Beschlüsse sind für einen Vorstand/ Präsidium bindend.
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht "im Moment" ab, sondern das geht seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen ab. Es gibt definitiv kein gemeinsames großes Ziel.



Das "im Moment" war eher nicht zeitlich gemeint. Aber ja, es gibt kein gemeinsames großes Ziel - genauso wenig, wie es überhaupt etwas substanzielles im Bezug auf die Fusion gibt.

Insofern sind sämtliche Diskussionen dazu vollkommen überflüssig.

Das gemeinsame Ziel ... ich sage mal ganz pateteisch, dass der DAV dieses Ziel seit mehr als 40 Jahren lebt: möglichst bürokratiefreies Angeln für jedermann.

Das hat zu DDR-Zeiten funktioniert (ich kann das beurteilen - ich hab's erlebt) und das funktioniert jetzt immer noch. Angepasst an die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen (ja, ich weis noch, wie man mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt) zwar aber dennoch zur allgemeinen Zufriedenheit.

Welches Ziel soll denn da formuliert werden? "Wir machen weiter, wie bisher" - alles andere würde gar keinen Sinn machen. Die Wege werden doch schon beschritten, die ihr hier immer wieder fordert.

"Nieder mit dem Prüfungszwang" - na bittesehr: Friedfischschein in Brb.*

"Nachhaltige Angelfischerei" - na bittesehr: "Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu  entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten  will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach  dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen." (Ordnung zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei auf den Verbandsgewässern des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e. V.)

usw. usf.

Solche Beispiele gibt es sicherlich auch bei anderen LAVs - man muss sie sich nur mal vor Augen halten.

Man muss nichts ändern, was problemlos funktioniert. Wozu auch?

Ich sehe nur einen, der sich bewegen muss - und das ist im Groben der VDSF.

Ich als DAVler will gar nicht, dass sich was ändert. ich fühle mich wohl mit dem, was ich habe. Und ich persönlich schon seit nunmehr fast genau 25 Jahren.

*Fischeriprüfungen sind ja eher nicht Ländersache, sondern gesamtdeutsches Problem. Aber selbst zu DDR-Zeiten war man gehalten, eine Prüfung abzulegen. Die nannte sich dann Raubfischqualifikation und hat keinem geschadet - ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Namd Ralle,
> worin soll *das Ziel *bestehen?
> In einem *möglichst freien und ungehindertem Angel*, mehr muss da m.E. nicht kommen, das würde mir reichen, da gebe ich Brotfisch durchaus recht, *dass man im Bund da nicht zu viele Details formulieren darf*. Dass dies nicht abgleitet ins Negative, dafür gibts eigentlich Mitglieder und deren Beschlüsse sind für einen Vorstand/ Präsidium bindend.
> Gruß A.



Sehe ich ähnlich und habe das an anderer Stelle auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. 
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und wird dort den geographischen Gegebenheiten angepasst. Brandenburg und MV hat ganz andere Möglichkeiten des Angelns als Bayern oder NRW. Also sind die Landesverbände zuständig entsprechend den regionalen Gegenbenheiten für ihre Angler das Beste rauszuholen.
Der Bundesverband kann meinetwegen repräsentieren oder auf Bundes- oder EU-Ebene arbeiten. Aber nicht die Vorgaben für die Länder bestimmen. Daher bedarf es auf Bundesebene auch keiner weiteren Details, sondern einer nach außen guten Darstellung des Angelns und einer starken und geschlossenen Interessenvertetung. So oder ähnlich steht es doch als Ziel auch in der Initiative der drei starken federführenden Landesverbände geschrieben. 
Derzeit sehe ich die Außendarstellung beim DAV-Bund, abgesehen von der mangelnden Informationspolitik an die Basis, als befriedigend an. 
Beim VDSF kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber da scheint es ja auf Bundesebene mit ihrer GmbH und vielleicht auch in einigen Ländern  Probleme zu geben. 
Aber auch der DAV muss mehr in die Öffentlichkeit und mit seinen Mitgliedern stärker kommunizieren. Ich finde den VDSF-Landesverband mit seinem Forum da ganz fortschrittlich und würde mir so etwas auch in Brandenburg wünschen.
Aber es wird doch niemand ernsthaft glauben, dass die drei starken und weitgehend autonom arbeitetenden Landesverbände die sich jetzt in der Initiative zusammen geschlossen haben, von irgend jemandem Übergeordneten in die Suppe spucken lassen. Sorry, aber da kennt ihr zumindest den brandenburger Verband schlecht. 
Was mich an der ganzen Sache aber erheblich stört, ist die fehlende oder unzureichende Informations- und Kommunikationspolitik, die zwar dem mangelnden Interesse an der Basis geschuldet ist, aber deshalb diese nicht völlig im Dunkeln lassen sollte. Einige wenige scheinen sich ja doch intensiv neben dem Angeln, auch mit den angelpolitischen Grundlagen zu beschäftigen.
Ansonsten brauch es zum Angeln weder Visionen noch teures japanisches Schnickschnack, sondern in erster Linie ein Haken, etwas Schnur und Zeit.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Schön, dass ihr in Brandenburg eingiermaßen vernünftige Regelungen und einen Verband habt, der solche auch durchsetzt.

Deswegen jedoch eine grundsätzlich falschen Ansatz über die Stärkung der Landesverbände zu wählen, der zwar das im eigenen Land Erreichte sichern soll, jedoch angelpolitisch der insgesamt falsche Weg ist, wie die letzten Jahrzehnte gezeigt haben, solltet ihr nochmal überdenken.

Ein starker Bundesverband, der sich schon im Vorfeld einschalten kann, wenn vom Bund oder über Europa wieder neue sinnlose Restriktionen kommen, welche ja dann erst in den Ländern umgesetzt werden, ist dringend nötig.

Denkt an den Unfug mit dem Tierschutz als Staatsziel, was uns die letzte rot-grüne Regierung beschert hat. 
Was glaubt ihr  was kommt, wenn wir ne grün-rote Bundesregierung bekommen würden wie jetzt in B-W? 
Und was da ein Landesverband machen kann, wenn über den Bund den Ländern solche Gesetze aufgedrückt werden, welche diese dann auch umsetzen MÜSSEN -  Landesveband hin oder her...



Dieser Bundesverband muss also eine angelpolitische Leitlinie haben, welche von den Landesverbänden getragen werden muss und die dann aber auch durchgesetzt werden.

Und da geht es nicht um Einzelpunkte -die ergeben sich daraus - sondern ums Grundsätzliche.

> Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.

> Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.

> Information, Diskussion und Mitarbeiten der Angler an der Basis sind sicherzustellen.

> Alle Geldflüsse in den Verbänden und angeschlossenen Gesellschaften sind immer offen zu legen und absolut transparent zu halten.

Ist doch ganz einfach - ob so oder sinngleich ähnlich formuliert ist wurscht - muss nur als Grundlage für jeden Funktionär und Verband festgeschrieben werden.

Wer das als Funktionär oder Verband nicht unterschreiben kann oder will und nicht danach handelt, den will ich auch nicht als Funktionär oder Verband - weder in jetzt bestehenden Bundes- oder Landesverbänden noch in einem möglichen neuen Bundesverband.

*Denn wenn ein Verband oder Funktionär (egal zu welchem jetzigen Bundesverband gehörend) das so nicht als Minimalanforderung an seine Arbeit unterschreiben kann oder will, zeigt er deutlichst, dass es ihm eben nicht um die Interessen der Angler oder um die Förderung des Angelns in Deutschland geht, sondern um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten..*


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Deswegen jedoch eine grundsätzlich falschen Ansatz über die Stärkung der Landesverbände zu wählen, der zwar das im eigenen Land Erreichte sichern soll, jedoch angelpolitisch der insgesamt falsche Weg ist, wie die letzten Jahrzehnte gezeigt haben, solltet ihr nochmal überdenken...



Diesen Abschnitt verstehe ich nicht. Nach meiner Meinung können nur starke Landesverbände, das im Fischereigesetzt umsetzten, was in ihren Ländern und den damit verbundenen geografischen und damit anglerischen Voraussetzungen richtig und wichtig ist. Was soll daran der falsche Weg sein? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ein starker Bundesverband, der sich schon im Vorfeld einschalten kann,  wenn vom Bund oder über Europa wieder neue sinnlose Restriktionen  kommen, welche ja dann erst in den Ländern umgesetzt werden, ist  dringend nötig...



Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Sicher spielen da auch der Tierschutz mit rein, der Bundesangelegenheit ist, aber in erster Linie geht es hier um Länderangelegenheiten. Das sieht man selbst in den alten Bundesländern mit den stark voneinander unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzgebungen. 
Einen starken und vor allem einheitlichen Bundesverband halte ich aber dennoch für sinnvoll. Schon weil es völlg unverständlich ist, warum sich zwei Verbände lieber gegenseitig in die Suppe spucken, als sie gemeinsam auszulöffeln. Was dabei raus kommt sieht man ja gerade in Thüringen, wo sich VDSF und DAV gegenseitig die Gewässer streitig machen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Was glaubt ihr  was kommt, wenn wir ne grün-rote Bundesregierung bekommen würden wie jetzt in B-W?...



Ich persönlich schätze die Grünen längst nicht mehr als reine Ökopartei ein. Sicher haben sie da ein größeres Augenmerk drauf als die FDP, aber eine Strickpullipartei sind sie doch schon lange nicht mehr. Zudem wurde meines Wissens Eure letzte Fischerei-Gesetzgebung mit den entsprechenden Einschränkungen von einer CDU-geführten Regierung gemacht.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Dieser Bundesverband muss also eine angelpolitische Leitlinie haben,  welche von den Landesverbänden getragen werden muss und die dann aber  auch durchgesetzt werden.
> 
> Und da geht es nicht um Einzelpunkte -die ergeben sich daraus - sondern ums Grundsätzliche...



Es braucht einen Dachverband, der auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene arbeiten kann und dazu von den Mitgliedern legitimiert ist. Soweit alles richtig. Aber ohne jegliche Einmischung in Länderangelegenheiten. Gewählt wird von unten nach oben, also warum sollte ein Bundesverband seinen wählenden Mitgliedern vorgeben, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen  Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und  bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche  Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



Richtig und habe ich auch so immer wieder geschrieben. Dem Bundesverband obliegt die postive Außendarstellung des Angelns.
Wegen mir kann und soll der Bundesverband auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen, wobei ich persönlich denke, das dies die vorrangige Aufgabe der Landesverbände sein sollte.
Die Informationspolitik halte ich dagegen für den wichtigsten Kritikpunkte, an dem vom Bundesverband bis zum kleinen Verein noch viel gearbeitet werden muss. Auch wenn das Desinteresse der Angler groß ist, so muss es dennoch, wenn auch vielleicht für die Funktionäre angesichts des mangelnden Interesses an der Basis frustrierend, eine bessere Kommunikation und Information geben. Hatte ich aber auch schon mehrfach betont. Dies schließt natürlich auch die Geldflüsse mit ein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ist doch ganz einfach - ob so oder sinngleich ähnlich formuliert ist  wurscht - muss nur als Grundlage für jeden Funktionär und Verband  festgeschrieben werden...


 
Sag ich doch auch die ganze Zeit. Soweit sind unsere Meinungen garnicht voneinander entfernt. Allerdings mag ich die letzten Absätze nicht weiter kommentieren. Sie mögen richtig sein, klingen in meinen Ohren aber irgendwie  komisch und haben schon soooo einen langen Bart.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Grundsätzlich richtig, in der Analyse trotzdem falsch:
Fischereirecht ist zwar Ländersache, aber die Länder haben das auszuführen, was Bundesregierung oder Europa vorgibt.

Bei entsprechenden Gesetzeslagen die vom Bund oder aus Europa kommen, kann dann das jeweilige Bundesland - respektive der jeweilige Landesverband - nur noch versuchen zu retten, was noch zu retten möglich ist.

*Daher ist es unabdingbar, einen gemeinsamen, starken Bundesverband zu haben, der die angelpolitischen Richtlionien vorgibt, an die sich dann alle Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit zu halten haben. *

Damit man in solchen Fällen mit einer starken Stimme gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft auftreten und Schlimmeres verhindern kann.

Und wo ist das Problem, wenn sich *ALLE! *Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen auf die von mir genannten Punkte einigen, das im (neuen) Bundesverband festschreiben, der dann auch dafür zu sorgen hat, dass das jede Verbandsgliederung und jeder Funktionär auch so umsetzt?


> Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.*
Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?*

> Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.*

> Information, Diskussion und Mitarbeiten der Angler an der Basis sind sicherzustellen.*
Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?*

> Alle Geldflüsse in den Verbänden und angeschlossenen Gesellschaften sind immer offen zu legen und absolut transparent zu halten.*
Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Und wenn sich Funktionäre und Verbände nicht auf so einfache Grundsätze einigen können, taugen sie von vorneherein eh nix und dann kann man Verbände und Funktionäre - und langfristig dann wahrscheinlich auch das Angeln in Deutschland - eh vergessen und in die Tonne kloppen.............

Und wenn eine Fusion ohne solche einfachen und logischen Grundsätze kommen soll, weil die Herren Funktionäre in ihrem Selbstübeschätzungswahn sich nicht mal darauf einigen können, kannst Du das eh alles vergessen.

Dann ist es besser es bleibt wie es ist, damit man dann als Angler wenigstens noch eine Alternative hat.


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtig, in der Analyse trotzdem falsch...



Ob die Analyse richtig oder falsch ist entscheidet wer? 
Ich akzeptiere durchaus Deine Ansichten, werde diese aber dennoch nicht teilen, oder gar behaupten dass Deine falsch sind.
Zu glauben, dass Europa bestimmen wird welchen Fisch Opa Karl töten darf oder nicht ist schlichweg eine grobe Überschätzung der europäischen Kompetenz  und selbst wenn Europa diese Kompetenz einmal an sich reißen sollte, so ist nicht Deutschland der Nabel Europas. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass eine europaeinheitliche Gesetzgebung dahingehend Deutschland eher liberalere angelpolitische Grundsätze beschert, wie sie heute schon in vielen anderen Ländern Europas Gang und Gebe sind. Glaube ich aber nicht, weil eben die Voraussetzungen ind Skandinavien nicht mit denen in NRW zu vergleichen sind. 
Das es trotz einheitlicher bundesweiter Gesetzgebung wie durch beim Tierschutz trotzdem länderspezifisch völlig unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt, die sich teilweise sogar arg wiedersprechen ist sicher auch Dir bekannt. Daher bleibe ich dabei, dass es in erster Linie starker Landesverbände geben muss. Unter einem einheitlichen dachverband - ja, aber ohne eine wie auch immer geartetet diktatorische Vorgabe durch diesen. Rechenschaft ist von oben nach unten zu leisten und nicht umgekehrt.   
Gewählt wird von unten nach oben und da ist noch viel zu tun, damit die organisierten Angler die Verteter in den Organen bekommen, die für sie eintreten und nicht die, die die Basis auf Grund ihres mangelnden Interesses einfach nur verdienen. Wir leben nicht, wenn auch immer wieder mal behaupptet, in einer diktatorischen Anglergesellschaft durch einen Verband, sondern in einer desinteressierten Anglerschaft, die und das ist vielleicht auch einfach nur verständlich, einfach nur den Wurm an den Haken machen und angeln will, statt sich um die Angelpolitik zu kümmern. Hier liegt der Hund begraben und solange dass so ist, wird es auch nur die Funktionäre geben, die diese Angler gewählt haben.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.*
> Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?*
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch klip und klar geschrieben, was ich davon halte. Und da sind wir uns doch im Wesentlichen einig und wohl nahezu 99% der anderen Angler auch.
Also warum immer wieder die alte Kamellen aufwärmen? Warum diese ewig sich wiederholende Polemik? Wer soll sich das zum hunderdtausendsten Mal durchlesen? Wie soll man als Gelegenheitsleser- und Schreiber noch wissen, was ist jetzt aktuell, wichtig und neu und was gehört zum alten Eisen, das längst durchdiskutiert und für einheitlich richtig oder falsch befunden wurde. Man kann sowohl durch fehlende Informations- und Kommunikationspoltitik Diskutanten, Leser und Interessierte verprellen als auch durch sich immer wiederholende Polemik. Ewige Wiederholungen machen ein Thema zwar nicht falscher aber eben auch nicht richtiger sondern unübersichtlich.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Wir leben nicht, wenn auch immer wieder mal behaupptet, in einer diktatorischen Anglergesellschaft durch einen Verband, sondern in einer desinteressierten Anglerschaft,


Schlicht die Frage nach Huhn oder Ei........

Würde das die Funktionäre wirklich stören bzw. würden sie es so nicht sogar wollen, könnten sie ja was dagegen tun. 
Es liegt an den Funktionären, die vorhandenen demokratischen Strukturen mit Leben zu füllen, um mehr Angler zum mitmachen zu bewegen.
Tun sie das nicht wie in der heutigen Praxis, wollen sies auch in der Mehrzahl nicht.

Zu allem anderen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.*
> Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?*
> 
> ...


Wenn wir uns einig sind, dass das Grundsätze sind, nach denen jeder Funktionär arbeiten sollte, erwarte ich persönlich auch von JEDEM Funktionär - von der Bundesebene bis in die Vereine - dass man sich dafür auch einsetzt und das als Grundlage für einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband nimmt und daran arbeitet dies bei den verknöcherten Verbänden auch durchzusetzen.


Und wenn man sieht was Landesverbände heutzutage schon alles verbrechen, was gegen diese Grundsätze  vestösst (VDSF: Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Saarland, NRW, Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Schleswig Holstein, VDSF-Bund, VANT (DAV Thüringen) etc.), dann braucht es schlicht eine Instanz, die das überwacht und auch einschreiten kann - der Bundesverband wäre dafür geeignet. 

Wer das nicht will und nur alle Macht bei den Landesverbänden lassen will, die in der Mehrzahl nachgewiesen eher anglerfeindlich arbeiten, der will keine insgesamt positive Veränderung. 
Sondern schaut auch nur auf seine Region/Land, weil er persönlich zu den wenigen Ausnahmen mit einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Verband gehort, statt auf das Wohl der Angler und des Angelns insgesamt in Deutschland.

Und fördert damit die jetzigen undemokratischen Verhaltensweisen genauso wie das elende streiten um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten der glorreichen  Verbände und Funktionäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Gegen eine Kontrolle der Landesverbände durch den Bundesverband nach diesen Grundsätzen kann ja logischerweise auch nur jemand sein, der vorhat, gegen diese Grundsätze zu verstossen.

Wer das als Funktionär oder Verband nicht vorhat, hat ja auch in keinster Weise etwas zu befürchten..

Auch von uns nicht - im Gegenteil:
Wir würden gerne die Funktionäre und Verbände loben, die tatsächlich nach diesen Grundsätzen arbeiten..

Findet sich halt nur leider keiner  .....................


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Würde das die Funktionäre wirklich stören bzw. würden sie es so nicht sogar wollen, könnten sie ja was dagegen tun.
> Es liegt an den Funktionären, die vorhandenen demokratischen Strukturen mit Leben zu füllen, um mehr Angler zum mitmachen zu bewegen.
> Tun sie das nicht wie in der heutigen Praxis, wollen sies auch in der Mehrzahl nicht...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da ja Recht. Habe es aber wie schon geschreiben, am eigenen Leib erfahren dass der KAV-Vorsitzende (Kreisangelverband) extra zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Vereins kam, um dort an der Basis über die geplante Fusion zu diskutieren. Es hat aber an der Basis schlichweg niemanden interessiert. Wichtiger waren Besatzmaßnahmen usw.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und wenn man sieht was Landesverbände heutzutage schon alles verbrechen,  was gegen diese Grundsätze  vestösst (VDSF: Baden-Württemberg, Bayern,  Saarland, NRW, Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Schleswig Holstein, VDSF-Bund,  VANT (DAV Thüringen) etc.), dann braucht es schlicht eine Instanz, die  das überwacht und auch einschreiten kann - der Bundesverband wäre dafür  geeignet. ...



Sehe ich eben anders und meines Wissens funktioniert Demokratie auch so. Wahlen von unten nach oben. Rechenschaftslegung von oben nach unten. Deshalb ist ein Einschreiten von unten nach oben der richtige und auch von Dir oft geforderte Weg. Sei es durch Wahlen, sei es durch die Nichtentlastung der Vorstände nach einem unzureichenden Rechenschaftsbericht. Nur weil das an der desinteressierten Anglerschaft an der Basis scheitert, kannst Du doch nicht demokratische Strukturen außer Kraft setzen und die Leute versuchen so zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen.
Höchste Instanz, wie Du sie forderst, ist nicht der Bundesverband sondern die Versammlung mit den von der Basis gewählten Vertretern. 
So funktioniert Demokratie und nicht so, wie wir glauben dass es am besten sei.
Oder um bei Eurem gerne zitierten Beispiel der politischen Diktaturen auf der Welt zurück zu kommen: dann bitte keine wenn auch in Deinem Fall "positiv gemeinte Diktatur" des Bundesverbandes auf die Landesverbände. Eine "positiv gemeinte Diktatur des Proletariats" hatten wir nach 1945 auch im Ostteil Deutschland. Wenn ich mir heute noch die Werke der großen Vordenker ansehe, kann ich immer noch nicht verstehen, wie die eigentlich gut gemeinte Idee so konterkariert werden konnte. Das Ergebnis ist hinlänglich bekannt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wer das nicht will und nur alle Macht bei den Landesverbänden lassen  will, die in der Mehrzahl nachgewiesen eher anglerfeindlich arbeiten,  der will keine insgesamt positive Veränderung.
> Sondern schaut auch nur auf seine Region/Land, weil er persönlich zu den  wenigen Ausnahmen mit einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Verband gehort,  statt auf das Wohl der Angler und des Angelns insgesamt in Deutschland...



Dies könnte ich Dir als infame Unterstellung auslegen, will es aber im Sinne einer sachlichen Diskussion nicht weiter kommentieren.
Aber ich will an dieser Stelle nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass mein brandenburger Verband natürlich kein Problem mit dem Friefischschein haben muss, weil hier durch geografische Bedingungen (viele fischreiche Gewässer bei gleichzeitig geringer Bevölkerungsdichte) eben annähernd skandinavische Verhältnisse herrschen, wie in MV übrigens auch. Dieses Modell jetzt schlichtweg auf die anderen Bundesländer zu übertragen geht völllig an den dortigen Realitäten vorbei. Begriffe wie "Gaudiangler" sind dennoch, ebenso wenig tollerabel, wie Funktionären den Tod zu wünschen. Da nehmen sich beide Seiten (Funktionäre und Du selbst) leider nicht viel.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Kurzer Zwischenkommentar aus meinem derzeit verregneten Urlaub, wo ich mir denn heute mal offline diesen Thread zu gemüte geführt habe:
Erstmal freue ich mich über das Niveau der Diskussion hier, trotz zum Teil kontroverser Ansichten, die man argumentativ so oder so teilen kann.

Nur ein Argument bitte ich mal zu überdenken. Tomasz weist immer wieder darauf hin, dass die skandinavischen Verhältnisse allenfalls auf M-V und Brandenburg übertragbar seien (Relation Bevölkerung zu Gewässerfläche).
Das klingt mir zwar im ersten Blick plausibel, aber im zweiten Blick denke ich da einfach an das Wirtschaftsprinzip "Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis". Und als jemand aus NRW, also einem Land, das gemäß Tomasz nicht in die "skandinavischen Verhältnisse" passt, kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen, dass es so grundlegend anders ist. Ich denke vielmehr, dass Menschen in NRW, die ohne Prüfungszwang durch einfachen Erwerb der Jahresmarke und eines Tagesscheins angeln gehen könnten, dies nur dann täten, wenn sie sich irgendwas davon versprächen, also entweder einen Fangerfolg oder den entsprechend hohen Freizeitwert. Wäre dies entweder durch Überfischung oder weil es am Gewässer viel zu voll ist, nicht gegeben, gäbe es auch kein bzw. weniger Interesse (sinkende Nachfrage). Die Tagesschein ausgebenden Stellen wären dann gezwungen, entweder das Angebot zu verbessern oder die Preise zu senken. Hier könnte es dann zum Konflikt zwischen ökonomischen und ökologischen Interessen kommen, was wiederum zu Beaufsichtigungszwängen führen würde.
Doch in Summe halte ich es für wahrscheinlicher, dass das anfangs bestehende Missverhältnis sich entsprechend schnell einpendeln würde. Auch heute geht ein geprüfter Angler doch an das Gewässer, von dem er sich am meisten verspricht, egal, was seine persönliche Zielsetzung jetzt konkret ausmacht.
Ich selbst bin doch das beste Beispiel dafür. Ich fahre lieber an die Küste oder nach Skandinavien, wenn ich nach meinen Vorstellungen angeln möchte und verbringe aktuell einen Urlaub im Meck-Pomm'schen Angeldorado zwischen Küste, Achterwasser und Peenestrom, ohne überhaupt nur irgendwas vom Angelzeug mitgenommen zu haben. Warum denn wohl, schließlich hab ich ja Prüfung und Jahresfischereischein? Weil ich auch ohne Angel die Natur genießen kann und für mich persönlich die Absicht der Fischverwertung beim Angeln im Vordergrund steht. Und dank einiger Erfahrung halte ich es für zu verwegen, einfach an einem mir unbekannten Gewässer drauf los zu angeln. Das plus die -zugegeben geringen- bürokratischen Hürden in Meck-Pomm waren in Summe Grund genug, mein Zeug zuhause zu lassen.
Umgekehrt bin ich demnächst nur 3 Tage in Nordjütland, weiß nicht, wie das Wetter wird und hab ohnehin noch einiges anderes dort vor, also nur wenig Zeit zum Angeln. Aber die Ausrüstung ist auf jeden Fall dabei, weil ich mich dort auskenne und weiß wann und ob sich welche Angelmethode wo lohnen könnte. Dafür löse ich dann mal eben für kleines Geld online den Dänemarkschein und gut ist. Nach allem anderen fragt keiner an der dänischen Küste und für die Auen kenne ich die Tagesscheinausgabestellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Aber ich will an dieser Stelle nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass mein brandenburger Verband natürlich kein Problem mit dem Friefischschein haben muss, weil hier durch geografische Bedingungen (viele fischreiche Gewässer bei gleichzeitig geringer Bevölkerungsdichte) eben annähernd skandinavische Verhältnisse herrschen, wie in MV übrigens auch. Dieses Modell jetzt schlichtweg auf die anderen Bundesländer zu übertragen geht völllig an den dortigen Realitäten vorbei.


Und das bleibt einfach falsch:
Es ist nicht Sache des Gesetzgebers, die Zahl der Angler an den Gewässern zu begrenzen. 

Sondern des Gewässerbewirtschafters.

Also gibt es keinen Grund da für gesetzliche Beschränkungen.

Also hat sich jeder Funktionär auch da gegen gesetzliche Beschränkungen zu kämpfen.



> Nur weil das an der desinteressierten Anglerschaft an der Basis scheitert, kannst Du doch nicht demokratische Strukturen außer Kraft setzen und die Leute versuchen so zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen.



Und die innerverbandliche Demokaratie Kontrolle) funktioniert eben nicht - und das sage eben nicht nur ich.

Und das sieht man eben an dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten der vielen von mir aufgeführten Verbände.

Da man das in der Praxis sieht und kennt, kann es doch kein Problem sein für einen ernsthaften Funktionär/Verband, diese Grundsätze zu unterschreiben und auch kontrollieren lassen.

Wer das nicht will, muss mir erklären warum nicht...

Weil er doch gegen diese  Grundsätze verstossen will?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zu glauben, dass Europa bestimmen wird welchen Fisch Opa Karl töten darf oder nicht ist schlichweg eine grobe Überschätzung der europäischen Kompetenz



Und zu glauben, ein relativ kleiner Verband kann sich gegen politischen Willen (sei es aus Brüssel oder Berlin) stemmen, ist schlicht Tagträumerei.

Entschuldige bitte Thomas aber du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass so ein vergleichweise popeliger Anglerverband irgendein gewichtiges Wort bei politischen Entscheidungen mitreden kann? Und schon gar nicht, wenn sie aus Brüssel kommen und in Berlin nur noch durchgewunken werden.

Glaubst du allen Ernstes, der ADAC könnte im Ernstfall eine PKW-Maut verhindern oder gar dafür sorgen, dass die Ökosteuer zurück gefahren wird? Er kann ja nichtmal dafür sorgen, dass die Politik den Ölmultis ob des Benzinpreiswuchers auf die Finger haut. Noch kann er dafür sorgen, dass die Kohle, die wir Autofahrer jedes Jahr in die Staatskasse spülen (über 53 Milliarden Euro) auch im Strassenwesen bleibt.

Und ein Anglerverband soll dann eine höhere Wirkung erzielen können, als solch ein Molloch, wie beispielsweise der ADAC?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Und deswegen sollen wir uns mit unserem maroden Verbandssystem zufrieden geben und nicht versuchen wenigstens zu kämpfen?

Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass vernünftige Verbände in der Praxis was erreichen können..

Sorry, kannst Du gerne machen, aufgeben, ich aber nicht...


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Hallo Honeyball,
Nun aber nicht gleich alle auf einmal:m.
Aber erst zu Dir. Ich gebe offen zu die Verhältnisse in NRW nicht so genau zu kennen. War aber 2 Jahre lang immer wieder mal die verlängerten Woochenenden in Köln-Bonn und habe einen angelbegeisterten Onkel bei Aachen, der mangels Gewässer nach Holland zum Angeln fährt. Bei Besuchen war ich immer wieder völlig überascht, das viele Angelgewässer in den alten Bundesländern von den Vereinen und nicht dem Landesverband gepachtet sind. Und dies mit all den Konsequenzen, wie sich oft bei der Ausgabe von Gastkarten und für jedes Gewässer unterschiedlichen Gewässerordnungen zeigt.
Daher und aus der Tatsache, dass Ralle 24 und Du mal ernsthaft dafür plädiert hast, das man auch das Angeln in Gewässern freigeben sollte, in denen der Fisch auf Grund der gesundheitsbelastenden Schadstoffe nicht genießbar ist, zeigen mir dass ihr da evtl. ganz andere Vorrausetzungen habt als wir in Brandenburg oder MV. Hier wie in MV kaufe ich mir den Fischereischein und evtl. noch eine Karte für die DAV-Gewässer und kann zu gleichen Bedingungen angeln wo ich will, solange diese von DAV oder in MV vom dortigen Landesverband bewirtschaftet werden. An der Ostsee reicht nur der Touristenschein um damit die gesamte Küste entlang beangeln zu können. 
Wir hatten die  Diskussion schon mal an anderer Stelle. Ich finde Eure Kleinstaaterei in den alten Bundeskländern alles andere als freizügig und liberal. Wenn Du denkst das es trotzdem mit einem Schein wie in Brandenburg oder MV klappen könnte und sich das über Angebot-Nachfrage regeln würde, dann bin ich doch der letzte, der etwas dagegen haben könnte. Ich hatte im entsprechenden Thema doch immer dafür plädiert den Prüfungszwang gründlich zu überdenken und habe selbst im Osten nie eine abgelegt, sondern für gute Jugendarbeit zuerkannt bekommen. Finde ich eine saubere und gute Lösung.
Nur ob sich bei einem Fischereischein wie in Brbg oder MV wirklich gleiche liberale Angelverhältnisse mit Zugang zu einer riesigen Auswahl von Gewässern herstellen lassen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.  Im besten Fall, bekommt der eine Zugangskarte, der genügend Geld dafür hinblättert.
Im dümmsten Fall hat sich dann jemand für Geld den Schein gekauft, bekommt aber keine Möglichkeit auch eine  Berechtigung für das Gewässer seiner Wahl zu erwerben und bleibt dann unverrichteter Dinge auf dem Schein sitzen, weil die Vereine (nicht die Verbände wie in Brdg oder MV) die Tore für Gastangler dicht machen. 
Fazit: auch wenn in NRW ein Schein, wie der Friedfischschein in Brdg oder der Touristenschein in MV eingeführt werden sollte, hat man noch lange nicht die Gewähr eine solche Gewässerfläche wie hier zu immer den gleichen Bedingungen beangeln zu können. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und deswegen sollen wir uns mit unserem maroden Verbandssystem zufrieden geben und nicht versuchen wenigstens zu kämpfen?
> 
> Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass vernünftige Verbände in der Praxis was erreichen können..
> 
> Sorry, kannst Du gerne machen, aufgeben, ich aber nicht...



Es hat keiner von aufgeben gesprochen. Aber manchmal sollte man weniger patetisch schreiben und ein wenig mehr der Realität ins Auge sehen.


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und die innerverbandliche Demokaratie Kontrolle) funktioniert eben nicht - und das sage eben nicht nur ich...



Ich will Dir da ja auch garnicht mal unbedingt wehement wiedersprechen, aber so funktioniert Demokratie nun mal oder eben nicht gut genug. 
Wenn es an der Basis keinen interessiert und sich keiner zur Wahl stellt, der es besser machen will, so wird eben "ganz demokratisch" der alte Vorstand "entlastet" (ob der Rechenschaftsbericht nun ok ist oder nicht) und er neue (alte) wieder gewählt. Das Problem liegt doch aber dann an dem Wähler und nicht in dem Gewählten. Würde der Wähler mit Vorständen ein Problem haben, so kann er doch bei der nächsten Wahl Mehrheiten organisieren und einen besseren Vorstand wählen. Aber der Wähler interessiert sich nur für  den Fischbesatz und wird  damit von den Vorständen zufrieden gestellt. Oder steh ich jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch? 
Wenn die Kontrolle nicht funktioniert, dann doch weil es diejenigen, die die Entlastung der Vorstände und über Wahlen darüber entscheiden könnten (das einzelne Mitglied) garnicht interessiert.
Was Du mit der Kontrolle von oben, nähmlich dem Bundesverband machen willst, ist schlicht undemokratisch. 
Du kannst als Hausherr im Board und nicht gewählter Vertreter der Boardgemeinde natürlich die Regeln bestimmen und man unterwirft sich Deinem Hausrecht oder geht woanders hin. Aber in den Vereinen und Verbänden darf und kann das so nicht funktionieren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Mag sein, dass ich weltfremd bin. Aber irgendwie diskutiert ihr hier ordentlich und fröhlich um des Pudels Kern herum.

Zu was bitte soll eine Fusion, ein "einheitlicher" Verband denn gut sein, wenn dessen Mitglieder ungehemmt machen, was sie wollen ?

Bedeutet "Einheit" nicht auch, dass alle sich in die gleiche Richtung bewegen? 

Und selbstverständlich soll ein Bundesverband, als oberstes Organ einer Vereinigung, die Richtung vorgeben. Und selbstverständlich müssen sich die Mitglieder daran orientieren. 

Ganz klar hat jedes Bundesland eigene Hürden, die es zu nehmen gilt. Natürlich haben einzelne Bundesländer es wesentlich leichter oder sind sogar Vorreiter. 

Doch das hindert einen Bundesverband doch nicht daran, seine eigene Richtung zu definieren. Das hat doch nix mit Touristenschein Ja oder Nein zu tun. Auch nicht mit der Frage ob Nachtangeln erlaubt ist oder nicht.

Ein Bundesverband muss festlegen: " Da wollen wir gemeinsam hin ". Völlig ungeachtet dessen, ob das in diesem oder jenem Bundesland kurz-, mittel-, langfristig oder unabsehbar zu erreichen ist. 

Gemessen werden die Mitglieder daran, dass sie alle Anstrengungen unternehmen, das gemeinsame Ziel zu erreichen und vor allem, dass keiner in die entgegengesetzte Richtung marschiert. 

Beispiel:

Wir werden z.B. in NRW niemals die Möglichkeit haben, wenn ein Gewässer belastet und die Fische nicht zum Verzehr geeignet sind, mal eben auf ein anderes Gewässer auszuweichen. In Bayern (nix gegen Bayern, ist halt ein passendes Beispiel)  hat man damit kein Problem. Weil es genügend unbelastete Gewässer gibt. Und selbst wenn in einem mal was eingeleitet würde, geht man halt an ein anderes. 

Wenn jetzt Bayern aber hingeht und per Fischereigesetz festlegt, dass ausschließlich der Fang zum Verzehr die Angelfischerei legitimiert, dann hilft man damit den NRWlern das Grab der Angelfischerei zu schaufeln. 

Und so dürfte in einem Bundesverband das Mitglied Bayern( nochmal, nur als Beispiel ) eben nicht dergestalt auf die Gesetzgebung hinarbeiten, sondern müsste alles daran setzen, dies zu verhindern. Damit die Kollegen in NRW auch in ein paar Jahren noch angeln können und nicht in Argumentationsnöte kommen wenn in anfälligen Diskussionen mit Politikern auf Bayern oder gar ( wie zur Zeit) den Bundesverband (VdSF) hingewiesen wird. 

Nochmal, Ihr denkt viel zu eng und detailliert bezüglich eines Bundesverbandes. Der bildet nur das Dach unter dem die Landesverbände im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten und Gegebenheiten das gemeinsame Ziel verfolgen. 

Doch muss dieses gemeinsame Ziel entsprechend definiert sein. Das fehlt bis heute.


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich will Dir da ja auch garnicht mal unbedingt wehement wiedersprechen, aber so funktioniert Demokratie nun mal oder eben nicht gut genug.
> Wenn es an der Basis keinen interessiert und sich keiner zur Wahl stellt, der es besser machen will, so wird eben "ganz demokratisch" der alte Vorstand "entlastet" (ob der Rechenschaftsbericht nun ok ist oder nicht) und er neue (alte) wieder gewählt. Das Problem liegt doch aber dann an dem Wähler und nicht in dem Gewählten. Würde der Wähler mit Vorständen ein Problem haben, so kann er doch bei der nächsten Wahl Mehrheiten organisieren und einen besseren Vorstand wählen. Aber der Wähler interessiert sich nur für den Fischbesatz und wird damit von den Vorständen zufrieden gestellt. Oder steh ich jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch?
> Wenn die Kontrolle nicht funktioniert, dann doch weil es diejenigen, die die Entlastung der Vorstände und über Wahlen darüber entscheiden könnten (das einzelne Mitglied) garnicht interessiert.
> Was Du mit der Kontrolle von oben, nähmlich dem Bundesverband machen willst, ist schlicht undemokratisch.
> ...


 
stimmt, so sollte das zumindest theoretisch in Vereinen funktionieren. das da nicht  viele mitmachen , sonder eigentlich nur Angeln wollen ist doch nun so überraschen auch nicht, Das ist doch nur das Abbild der Gesellschaft, wieviele gehen nicht zur Wahl und da gehts um ( noch) ernstere Themen. Sorry für den Ausflug in die Politik. Warum soll das im Angelverein anders sein? Solnage der Besatz stimmt , ist doch die Welt in Ordnung, was soll ich mehr von meinem Verein verlangen?
Kritisch wird das doch erst, wenn gewässerpachten nciht verlängert werden oder wenn hier einer kommt und und Nachtangeln ( als Beispiel) genrell verbieten will.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Nochmal, Ihr denkt viel zu eng und detailliert bezüglich eines Bundesverbandes. Der bildet nur das Dach unter dem die Landesverbände im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten und Gegebenheiten das gemeinsame Ziel verfolgen...



Sorry, aber mir fehlt heute abend die Zeit weiter darüber zu diskutieren.
Aber zumindest bei diesem Absatz gebe ich Dir Recht. Der Bundesverband kann nur das Dach bilden, unter dem starke Landesverbände im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten und besonderen Gegebenheiten das Beste für die Angler rausholen. Darauf können wir uns gerne einigen. 
Genau so wichtig finde ich die Fusion in Hinblick darauf, dass die zwei gegenwärtigen Verbände sich bislang eher gegenseitig bekämpfen und sich die Pachtgewässer streitig machen. Daher sollte es einen starken gemeinsamen Verband geben. Nur bedarf es dazu auch Mitglieder die endlich mal den Hintern hochbekommen und nicht alle "positiv" formulierten Beschlussvorlagen auch mit "Ja" abnicken. Da habe ich aber meine Bauchschmerzen mit. Und das ist auch der Punkt, warum die Mitglieder des DAV vielleicht ihre Bauchschmerzen mit der Fusion haben. Gemessen an den Mitgliedszahlen könnten ihre Interessen und ihre Errungenschaften rund ums Angeln schnell von einem gesamtdeutsch und damit zahlenmäßig westdeutsch überlegenen Verband überstimmt werden. Solange also die Basis selbst nicht den Hintern hochkriegt und die Vereins-Demokratie auch wirklich lebt, werde ich keiner Fusion zustimmen, die dann in einem VDSF-geführten gemeinsamen Verband den Ländern vorschreibt, wie sie zu angeln haben. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Solange also die Basis selbst nicht den Hintern hochkriegt und die Vereins-Demokratie auch wirklich lebt, werde ich keiner Fusion zustimmen, die dann in einem VDSF-geführten gemeinsamen Verband den Ländern vorschreibt, wie sie zu angeln haben


Dito...
Und solange die Funktionäre nicht den Arsxx hochkriegen und endlich dafür sorgen, ihre Angler umfassend zu informieren und mit ihnen zu diskutieren und sie bei Enmtscheidungen mitzunehmen, damit sie auch wieder Sinn in einer Aktivität bei einem Verband sehen, solange werden wir das ankreiden und einfordern..

Ansonsten teile ich Ralles Meinung vollumfänglich.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Solange also die Basis selbst nicht den Hintern hochkriegt und die Vereins-Demokratie auch wirklich lebt, werde ich keiner Fusion zustimmen, die dann in einem VDSF-geführten gemeinsamen Verband den Ländern vorschreibt, wie sie zu angeln haben.



Ich werde überhaupt keiner Fusion zustimmen, schon gar nicht einer VDSF- geführten. 

Ich möchte einen neuen Verband in dem sich möglichst viele Landesverbände mit freiheitlichen und anglerfreundlichen Zielen vereinigen und alle gemeinsam daran arbeiten, dass auch die nächste Generation Angler mit Freude und größtmöglichem Freiraum ihrem Hobby nachgehen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Teil 3: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte einen neuen Verband in dem sich möglichst viele Landesverbände mit freiheitlichen und anglerfreundlichen Zielen vereinigen und alle gemeinsam daran arbeiten, dass auch die nächste Generation Angler mit Freude und größtmöglichem Freiraum ihrem Hobby nachgehen können.


Und die deswegen mit Freude die folgenden Punkte (wie auch immer formuliert) unterschreiben würden und das auch mit Freude kontrollieren lassen würden, ob sie nach diesen Grundsätzen arbeiten.

Da sie weder etwas zu verbergen haben, noch rummauscheln, noch de Basis von Diskussionen ausschliessen wollen, noch weitere Restriktonen für Angler:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...i
> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.*
> Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?*
> 
> ...


----------

